# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  أمهات كتب الفقه الحنبلي والتعريف بها

## تلميذ الدنيا

هنا موضوع مهم لطلاب العلم وغيرهم عن أمهات الكتب وهو كتب في مواضيع متفرقة من الشيخ هشام محمد البسام جزاه الله خير الجزاء واحببت ان اجمعها في موضوع واحد لكي تعم الفائدة والأجر وعلى الله يتوكل المتوكلون


التعريف بكتاب الإقناع 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الإقناع لطالب الانتفاع* 
*تأليف: شرف الدين أبي النجا موسى بن أحمد الحجاوي المقدسي ثم الدمشقي الصالحي (ت:968هـ).*

*قال البهوتي في مقدمة شرحه 1/11: " لم يأتِ أحد بمثالِه, ولا نَسَجَ نَاسجٌ على مِنْوَالِه ". اهـ.* 

*وقال ابن العماد في الشذرات: " لم يؤلف أحد مؤلفاً مثله في تحرير النقول، وكثرة المسائل ". اهـ.* 

*وقال ابن بدران في المدخل ص 226: " مجلد ضخم كثير الفوائد، جم المنافع ". اهـ.* 

*وقال أيضا ص221: " حذا به حذو صاحب المستوعب، بل أخذ معظم كتابه منه، ومن المحرر والفروع والمقنع، وجعله على قول واحد، فصار معول المتأخرين على هذين الكتابين [ أي الإقناع والمنتهى ] وعلى شرحيهما ". اهـ.* 

*وقال ص218 في معرض كلامه على كتاب المستوعِب: " وقد حذا حذوه الحجاوي في الإقناع، وجعله مادة كتابه، وإن لم يذكر ذلك في خطبته، لكنه عند تأمل الكتابين يتبين ذلك ". اهـ.* 

*وقال الشيخ بكر في المدخل 2/766: " ولهذه المزايا صارت له عند الأصحاب المنزلة العظيمة، والرتبة الرفيعة، وعلى مسائله تدور الفتيا ومرجع القضاء، وعكف عليه المتأخرون بالتحشية والاختصار وحل الغريب، وقد زاد اعتماده وقبوله، شرحه الفرد الفريد لمحقق المذهب الشيخ منصور البهوتي ". اهـ.*

*ويشارك هذا الكتاب في اسمه، كتاب قبله باسم الإقناع لابن الزاغوني الحنبلي (ت:527هـ).*

*شَرَحَ الإقناع: البهوتي (ت:1051هـ) في كشاف القناع ط.* 

*ويُذْكر أن الشيخ سليمان بن علي بن مشرف التميمي (ت:1079هـ) شرحه، فلما التقى بالشيخ منصور البهوتي في حج عام 1049هـ وأطلعه على شرحه، وجده مطابقا لما لديه، فأتلفه.* 

*ووضع حواشٍ على الإقناع:* 

*1- البهوتي أيضا ط.* 

*2- الخلوتي محمد بن أحمد البهوتي (ت:1088هـ) وهو ابن أخت الشيخ منصور البهوتي وتلميذه وزوج ابنته، جردها ابن حميد صاحب السحب (ت:1295هـ) فبلغت اثني عشر كراسا بالخط الدقيق.* 

*وشرح غريب الإقناع: مؤلفه الحجاوي.* 

*واختصر الإقناع: عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله أبا بطين (ت:1121هـ) في " المجموع فيما هو كثير الوقوع ".* 

*قال ابن بسام في علماء نجد 3/93: " اختصره من الإقناع، وأضاف إليه زيادات، ومستواه أقل من شهرته، لا سيما في آخره، وهو جد العلامة الشهير عبد الله أبا بطين ". اهـ.* 

*وجمع بينه وبين غيره من المتون: الشيخ مرعي (ت:1033هـ) في " غاية المنتهى في الجمع بين الإقناع والمنتهى" ط.*

*وجمع المسائل التي وقع الخلاف فيها بينه وبين المنتهى: الدكتور عبد العزيز الحجيلان في " المسائل التي خالف فيها الإقناع المنتهى " وذكر فيه 178 مسألة، ولم يستوعب.*

*كشاف القناع عن متن الإقناع* 
*تأليف: الشيخ منصور بن يونس البُهُوتِي المصري أبو السعادات (1000 - 1051هـ).*

*والبهوتي نسبة إلى بُهُوت بلدة بمصر.* 

*قال في السحب الوابلة 3/1133 عن المؤلف: " وبالجمله فهو مؤيِّد المذهب، ومحرِّره، وموطِّد قواعده، ومقرِّره، والمعوَّل عليه فيه، والمتكفِّل بإيضاح خافيه ". اهـ.* 

*وقد أوضح مؤلفه منهجه في شرحه 1/11 بقوله:* *" ومزجتُهُ بشرحه حتى صارا كالشيء الواحد ...* *وتتبعت أصوله التي أخذ منها كالمقنع والمحرر والفروع والمستوعب، وما تيسر الاطلاع عليه من شروح تلك الكتب وحواشيها, كالشرح الكبير والمبدع والإنصاف، وغيرها مما من الله تعالى بالوقوف عليه كما ستراه, خصوصا شرح المنتهى والمبدع, فتعويلي في الغالب عليهما,* *وربما عزوت بعض الأقوال لقائلها، خروجا من عهدتها،* *وذكرت ما أهمله من القيود, وغالب علل الأحكام وأدلتها، على طريق الاختصار غير المردود،* *وبينت المعتمد من المواضع التي تعارض كلامه فيها,* *وما خالف فيه المنتهى، متعرضا لذكر الخلاف فيها، ليعلم مستند كل منهما ". اهـ.*

*وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين*

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

التعريف بمختصر الخرقي 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*(( مختصر الخرقي ))*تأليف أبي القاسم الخِرقي عمر بن الحسين البغدادي ثم الدمشقي (ت:334هـ)

نسبته: إلى بيع الثياب والخرق، ولا يعرف بهذه النسبة في الحنابلة سواه هو ووالده (ت:299هـ) المشهور باسم: خليفة المروذي، لكثرة ملازمته له، ولا يعلم إلى أي قبيلة ينتسب.

ويظهر أن أبا القاسم ألف مختصره هذا، عندما كان الحجر الأسود عند القرامطة، بقرينة قوله في آداب الطواف: " ثم أتى الحجر الأسود إنْ كان فاستلمه ". فقوله: ( إنْ كان ) دليل على أنه ألفه والحجر الأسود عند القرامطة، فإنهم انتزعوا الحجر الأسود في حج عام 317هـ ولم يُرَدَّ إلى مكانه إلا في عام 339هـ. 

وقد كان أبو القاسم من أهل بغداد، فلما كثر الرفض وظهر فيها سب الصحابة على المنابر عام 321هـ انتقل إلى دمشق، وكان وقت خروجه من بغداد قد أودع كتبه، فاحترقت في الفتنة، ولم ينج منها إلا هذا المختصر.

وكانت وفاته رحمه الله بدمشق، وذلك أنه أنكر منكرا، فضربه أهل دمشق حتى مات.

وقد وضع أبو القاسم مختصره هذا، بعد تأليف أبي بكر الخلال (ت:311هـ) كتابه جامع الروايات، وسلك فيه مسلك الاجتهاد في الترجيح بين الروايات المنقولة عن الإمام أحمد. 

والخرقي أول حنبلي دفن بدمشق، ومختصره أول المتون في المذهب على الإطلاق، وأشهرها بالاتفاق، وقد حذا في ترتيبه أبوابه حذو المزني في مختصره.

قال ابن بدران في المدخل ص214: " ولم يُخْدم كتاب في المذهب مثل ما خُدم هذا المختصر، ولا اعتُني بكتاب مثل ما اعتُني به، حتى قال ابن عبد الهادي في الدر النقي: قال شيخنا عز الدين المصري: ضبَطتُ للخرقي (300) شرح. وقال في المقصد الأرشد: قال أبو اسحاق البرمكي: عدد مسائل الخرقي 2300 مسألة. وبالجملة فهو مختصر بديع لم يشتهر متن عند المتقدمين اشتهاره ".اهـ. مختصرا.

ومن بالغ العناية به: أن أبا بكر عبد العزيز غلام الخلال (ت:363هـ) كتب على نسخته من مختصر الخرقي: " خالفني الخرقي في مختصره في ستين مسألة " ولم يسمها.

قال ابن أبي يعلى في الطبقات: " تتبعت أنا اختلافهما فوجدته في 98 مسألة " وذكرها مفصلة. 

وقد وضع على هذا المختصر: شروح، وحواش، ومنظومات، وزيادات على مسائله، وشرحان لغريب ألفاظه، وتخريج واحد لأحاديثه، ومختصر واحد له. 

*فممن شرحه:* 

1- مؤلفه، فالخرقي أول ماتن في المذهب، وأول شارح في المذهب، وأول شارح لكتابه.

2- أبو إسحاق ابن شَاقْلا (ت:369هـ)،

3- وأبو حفص العكبري (ت:387هـ)،

4- والحسن بن حامد (ت:403هـ)،

5- وابن أبي موسى (ت:428هـ)،

6- والقاضي أبو يعلى (ت:458هـ) ط بعضه،

7- وأبو علي ابن البناء (ت:471هـ) في المقنع ط،

8- وابن الزاغوني (ت:527هـ)،

9- وأبي خازم محمد ابن أبي يعلى (ت:527هـ)،

10- وموفق الدين ابن قدامة (ت:620هـ) في المغني ط،

11- وابن أبي الهيجاء (ت:661هـ) في المنتصر شرح المختصر،

12- وعبد الله الحربي الملقب بكتيلة (ت:681هـ) في المهم،

13- وأبو طالب عبد الرحمن بن عمر الضرير (ت:684هـ) له شرحان الكافي والواضح،

14- والطوفي (ت:716هـ) شرح نصفه،

15- والحبال (ت:749هـ) وشرحه مختصر جدا، 

16 ، 17- والزركشي (ت:772هـ) ط، وللزركشي شرح ثانٍ اختصره من شرحه الكبير عليه، لم يكمله وبقي منه قدر ربعه، 

18- وقاضي الأقاليم عبد العزيز ابن أبي العز المقدسي (ت:846هـ)، 

19- وابن المِبْرَد أحمد بن حسن بن أحمد بن عبد الهادي (ت:895هـ) بقي منه اليسير لم يكمله، 

20- والأصفهاني. 

*وشرحه نظما:* جعفر السراج (ت:500هـ) مؤلف مصارع العشاق.

*وشرح عباداته:* أحمد بن الحسين العراقي (ت:588هـ).

*وممن نظمه:* 

1- جعفر بن أحمد السراج البغدادي (ت:500هـ)، وقيل بل هو شرح له بالنظم كما تقدم.

2- ومكي بن هبيرة البغدادي (ت:567هـ). 

3- وحسان السنة أبي زكرياء يحيى بن يوسف الصرصري (ت:656هـ) في: " الدرة اليتيمة والمحجة المستقيمة " ط، وهي قصيدة دالية في 2775 بيتا، وقد شرح الدالية: محمد بن أيوب التاذفي الحنفي (ت:705هـ) في مجلدين، وهذا من الغرائب، حنفي يشرح قصيدة حنبلي في الفقه. وشرح فرائضها: ابن بدران (ت:1346هـ) في: " كفاية المرتقي إلى فرائض الخرقي "ط. 

*ونظم عباداته:* شمس الدين محمد الموصلي الملقب بشعلة (ت:656هـ). 

*واختصر الخرقي:* عز الدين أحمد بن إبراهيم بن نصر الله البغدادي (ت:876هـ). 

*ووضع زوائد على الخرقي:* 

1- الموفق ابن قدامة في " الهادي " أو " عمدة الحازم في المسائل الزوائد عن مختصر أبي القاسم " ط، ومضمونه زوائد هداية أبي الخطاب على الخرقي. 

2- وحسان السنة أبو زكرياء في " واسطة العقد الثمين وعمدة الحافظ الأمين " وهو منظومة دالية في ألفي بيت لزوائد الكافي لابن قدامة على الخرقي. 

3- وأبو بكر الجراعي (ت:883هـ) في " غاية المطلب في معرفة المذهب " ط، منتقيا لها من فروع ابن مفلح. 

*وشرح غريب الخرقي:* 

1- أبو المحاسن محمد بن عبد الباقي المجمعي الموصلي (ت:571هـ)، 

2- وأبو المحاسن يوسف بن عبد الهادي المشهور بابن المبرد (ت:909هـ) في " الدر النقي " ط، 

وكذلك *خرج أحاديثه* بكتاب " الثغر الباسم في تخريج أحاديث مختصر أبي القاسم ". والله أعلم.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

التعريف بكتاب منتهى الإرادات 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*منتهى الإرادات في الجمع بين المقنع والتنقيح وزيادات*
*تأليف: تقي الدين محمد بن أحمد بن عبد العزيز الفتوحي المصري الشهير بابن النجار (ت:972هـ).*

*نسبته: إلى باب الفتوح بالقاهرة.* 

*ألف الفتوحي كتاب المنتهى في الشام، بعد رحلته إليها، ثم عاد إلى مصر بعد أن حرر مسائله على الراجح من المذهب.*

*قال المؤلف في خطبة كتابه: " فالتنقيح المشبع في تحرير أحكام المقنع ... قد كان المذهب محتاجا إلى مثله، إلا أنه غير مستغن عن أصله، فاستخرت الله تعالى أن أجمع مسائلهما في واحد، مع ضم ما تيسر عقله من الفوائد الشوارد، ولا أحذف منهما إلا المستغنى عنه والمرجوح وما بني عليه، ولا أذكر قولا غير ما قدم أو صحح في التنقيح إلا إذا كان عليه العمل أو أشهر أو قوي الخلاف، فربما أشير إليه، وحيث قلت: ( قيل وقيل ) ويندر ذلك، فلعدم الوقوف على تصحيح ". اهـ.*

*وقد اعتمده المتأخرون من عصر مؤلفه، حتى كان والد المؤلف يُقْرِؤه للطلبة، ويثني عليه، وكاد الكتاب لشهرته ينسي ما قبله من متون المذهب المطولة، فعكف الناس عليه، شرحا، وتحشية، واختصارا، وجمعا له مع غيره، وهو ككتاب الإقناع عليه مدار الفتيا، ومرجع القضاء.*

*قال ابن بدران في المدخل ص221: " فعكف الناس عليه، وهجروا ما سواه من كتب المتقدمين، كسلا منهم، ونسيانا لمقاصد علماء هذا المذهب ". اهـ.* 

*وهذا الكتاب وإنْ بناه مؤلفه على الراجح من المذهب، إلا أنه رحمه الله عَقَّد عبارته، لكنه قد حلَّها بشرحه له، وصاحب البيت أدرى بما فيه.* 

*قال الشيخ بكر في المدخل 2/779: " وقد بلغنا أن كلاً من الشيخ محمد بن عبد العزيز بن مانع (ت:1385هـ) والشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن حميد (ت:1402هـ) كانا يحفظانه، ولعلهما آخر العقد في حفظه ". اهـ.* 

*وقد شَرَح المنتهى:* 

*1- مؤلفه في " معونة أولي النهى " ط. قال ابن بدران في المدخل ص225: " ثم شرحه شرحا مفيدا في ثلاث مجلدات ضخام، وغالب استمداده فيه من كتاب الفروع لابن مفلح ". اهـ.* 

*2- تاج الدين البهوتي، تلميذ الفتوحي، وكثيرا ما ينقل عنه الشيخ عثمان في حاشيته على المنتهى.* 

*3- الشيخ منصور البهوتي (ت:1051هـ) في دقائق أولي النهى ط، ويأتي الكلام عليه إن شاء الله تعالى.* 

*4-* *العوفي إبراهيم بن أبي بكر الذنابي (ت:1094هـ) تلميذ البهوتي.* 

*ووضع حواشٍ على المنتهى:* 

*1- البهوتي (ت:1051هـ) في إرشاد أولي النهى ط.* 

*2- عبد القادر الدنوشري (ت: بعد 1030هـ) تلميذ البهوتي، ينقل عنها ابن حميد في حاشيته على شرح المنتهى، وقال في السحب الوابلة: " له تعليقات نفسية على شرح المنتهى، أكثرها على شرح الخطبة، تدل على براعته ".اهـ.* 

*3- وياسين بن علي اللَّبَدي (ت:1058هـ) في " تحريرات على المنتهى "، وصفها ابن حميد بأنها: نفيسة.* 

*4- وعثمان بن أحمد بن محمد الفتوحي (ت:1064هـ) حفيد المؤلف.* 

*5- ومحمد بن أحمد الخلوتي البهوتي (ت:1088هـ) وهو ابن أخت الشيخ منصور البهوتي وتلميذه وزوج ابنته، وضع تحريرات على هامش نسخته جردت بعد موته.* 

*6- وعثمان بن قائد النجدي (ت:1097هـ) ط، الإمام بالمسجد الحرام، وتلميذ الخلوتي.* *قال عنها ابن حميد: " حاشية نفيسة جردها تلميذه ابن عوض ". اهـ.* *وقال ابن بدران في المدخل ص226 : " وهي حاشية نافعة تميل إلى التحقيق والتدقيق ". اهـ.* 

*وجمع بينه وبين غيره: الشيخ مرعي (ت:1033هـ) في غاية المنتهى ط.* 

*واختصر المنتهى: الشيخ مرعي أيضا، في دليل الطالب ط، ذكر هذا ابن مانع في حاشية على الدليل ص3 عن حاشية ابن عوض، وذلك عند قول صاحب المتن: " الفائز بمنتهى الإرادات من ربه "، وقيل: بل هو متن مستقل.*

*دقائق أولي النهى لشرح المنتهى*
*تأليف: الشيخ منصور بن يونس البُهُوتِي المصري (1000 - 1051هـ).* 

*قال في مقدمته 1/3: " وشرحه مصنفه شرحا غير شافٍ للعليل، فأطال في بعض المواضع، وترك أخرى بلا دليل ولا تعليل، وسألني بعض الفضلاء أن أشرحه شرحا مختصرا، يسهل قراءته، فأجبته لذلك ... ولخصته من شرح مؤلفه وشرحي على الإقناع، والله أسأل أن يجعل به الانتفاع، وحيث أقول ( في شرحه ) فالمراد به شرح المؤلف لهذا الكتاب، و( في الشرح ) فالمراد به شرح المقنع الكبير ". اهـ.* 

*وضع حواشٍ على هذا الشرح:* 

*1- عبد الوهاب بن فيروز (ت:1205هـ) قال ابن مانع: " حقق فيها ودقق ". اهـ. و**قال ابن حميد في السحب الوابلة 2/682 عن الحاشية ومؤلفها: وكان رحمه الله كثير التحرير، بديع التقرير، سديد الكتابة، قل أن يقرأ كتابا أو يطالعه إلا ويكتب عليه أبحاثا عجيبة، واستدراكات غريبة، وفوائد لطيفة، فمنها القليل، ومنها الكثير، فمن أكثر ما رأيته كتب عليه "شرح المنتهى" للشيخ منصور، ملأ حواشيه بخطه الضعيف المُنَوَّر، فلم يدع فيه محلا فارغا، بحيث إني جردتها في مجلد، وضممت إليها ما تيسر من غيرها، وفيها فوائد بديعة، لا توجد في كتاب. اهـ.* 
*2- غنام بن محمد بن غنام (ت:1237هـ).* 

*3- عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أبا بطين (ت:1282هـ).* 

*4- محمد بن عبد الله بن حميد (ت:1295هـ) وصل فيها إلى العتق.* 

*5- عبد القادر بن بدران الدمشقي (ت:1346هـ) وصل فيها إلى باب السلم.* 

*6- وفي فهارس مخطوطات الفقه الحنبلي بجامعة أم القرى: " فتح مولى النهى لديباجة المنتهى، تأليف أحمد بن أحمد المقدسي ".*

*وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.* </b></i>

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

التعريف بكتاب غاية المنتهى 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*غاية المنتهى في الجمع بين الإقناع والمنتهى*
*تأليف: الشيخ مرعي بن يوسف الكرمي (ت:1033هـ).*

*جمع المؤلف في هذا الكتاب بين كتابين جليلين، عليهما مدار الفتيا والقضاء عند الأصحاب، منذ تأليفهما حتى عصرنا، وهما كتابا: الإقناع للحجاوي (ت:968هـ) والمنتهى للفتوحي (ت:972هـ).*

*وقد بين الشيخ مرعي منهجه في مقدمة كتابه، حيث قال:* 

*" فقد أكثر أئمتنا رحمهم الله في الفقه من التصنيف، ومهدوا قواعد المذهب أحسن تمهيد وترصيف، وقد أتقنه المتأخرون بما أبدوه من التصانيف، وكان ممن سلك منهم مسلك التحقيق والتصحيح والتدقيق والترجيح العلامة صاحب الإنصاف والتنقيح، بين بتنقيحه وإنصافه الضعيف من الصحيح, ثم نحا نحوه مقلدًا له: صاحب الإقناع والمنتهى، وزادا من المسائل ما يسر أولي النهى، فصار لذلك كتاباهما، من أجل كتب المذهب, ومن أنفس ما يرغب في تحصيله ويطلب.* 

*إلا أنهما يحتاجان لتقييد مسائل، وتحرير ألفاظ، يبغيها السائل لجمعهما معا، لتقريب النائل، وقد استخرت الله سبحانه وتعالى في الجمع بين الكتابين في كتاب واحد، مع ضم ما تيسر جمعه إليهما من الفرائد، وما أقف عليه في كتب الأئمة من الفوائد، ولا أحذف منهما إلا ما أستغني عنه، حريصا على ما لا بد منه، مشيرًا لخلاف الإقناع بـ : ( خلافًا له ), فإن تناقض، زدت: ( هنا )، ولهما بـ : ( خلافًا لهما ), ولِما أبحثه غالبًا جازمًا به بقولي: ( ويتجه ), فإن ترددت زدت: ( احتمال ) ". اهـ.* 

*ولبعض علماء المذهب من النجديين، تعقبات على اتجاهات الشيخ مرعي في الغاية، وقالوا: إن اتجاهاته مخالفة للمنقول، ولكلام فقهاء المذهب.* 

*لكن قد اثنى على الكتاب جمع كثير من علماء المذهب:*

*قال حسن الشطي (ت:1274هـ) في مقدمة منحة مُوْلِي الفتح 1/ن: " ولا شك أن مؤلف المتن أتى بأبحاث مفيدة لا يستغني الطالب عنها، ولا بد للمحصل منها، وقد اعترض بعض أهل العلم من النجديين: بأن أبحاثه مخالفة للمنقول، ولا موافِق له في ذلك، وأنَّها مخالفة للقواعد، ولكلام فقهاء المذهب، وليس الأمر كما قال، فإن الكثير منها ما هو صريح في بحث غيره، ومنها ما هو مفهوم كلامهم، ومنها الموافق للقواعد، ومنها ما له نظائر في كلامهم تؤيده، ويؤخذ من عباراتهم، إلا النادر منها على حسب ما يظهر، وربما يذكر الفرع في غير محله لمناسبة، ويبحثه فيه، وقد صرح ببحثه الأصحاب في بابه ". اهـ.*

*وقال السفاريني (ت:1188هـ) في وصيته لأحد تلامذته النجديين: " عليك بما في الكتابين الإقناع والمنتهى، فإذا اختلفا فانظر ما يرجحه صاحب الغاية ". اهـ.* 

*وقال الرحيباني في مقدمة شرحه 1/4: " فاعتَنَى بتأليفه وتشييده وترصيفه، حتى صار من أجل كتب المذهب قدرا, وأجمعها لمهمات مسائله طرا, مشتملا على فوائد لم يسبق إليها, وحاويا لفرائد تعقد الخناصر عليها، من صحيح النقول, وغرائب المنقول ". اهـ.* 

*وقال ابن بدران (ت:1346هـ) في المدخل ص227: " كتاب جليل، سلك فيه مسالك الاجتهاد، فأورد فيه اتجاهات له كثيرة، يعنونها بلفظ " ويتجه "، ولكنه جاء متأخرا على حين فترة من علماء هذا المذهب، وتمكن التقليد من أفكارهم، فلم ينتشر انتشار غيره ". اهـ.* 

*وقال الشيخ محمد آل إسماعيل في اللآلئ البهية ص 78: " والذي أراه أنهما إذا اختلفا - يعني المنتهى والإقناع - فالرجوع إلى غاية المنتهى في الجمع بين الإقناع والمنتهى، وشرحه مطالب أولي النهى ". اهـ.* 

*شَرَح الغاية:* 

*1- ابن العماد أبو الفلاح عبد الحي بن أحمد العُكَري (ت:1089هـ) في " بغية أولي النهى "، قال جميل الشطي (ت:1379هـ) في مختصر طبقات الحنابلة ص124: " حرره تحريرا أنيقا، وصل فيه إلى باب الوكالة فقط، فيا للأسف ".اهـ. وقال ابن بدران في المدخل ص227: " شرحه شرحا لطيفا، دل على فقهه، وجودة قلمه، لكنه لم يتمه ". اهـ.* 

*2- الجراعي إسماعيل بن عبد الكريم الدمشقي (ت:1202هـ) أكمل شرح ابن العماد، فشرح من الوكالة إلى كتاب النكاح.* 

*3- ابن عفالق محمد بن عبد الرحمن الأحسائي (ت:1163هـ) قال ابن حميد: " مبتدئا من كتاب البيوع، فوصل فيه إلى الصلح، حقق فيه ودقق ". اهـ.* 

*4- الرحيباني (ت:1243هـ) في " مطالب أولي النهى " ط، ويأتي الكلام عليه إن شاء الله تعالى.*

*شَرَح زوائد الغاية:* 

*1- عبد القادر التغلبي (ت:1135هـ).* 

*2- حسن الشَّطي (ت:1274هـ) في " مِنْحَة مُوْلِيْ الفتح " ط، ويأتي الكلام عليه إن شاء الله تعالى.* 

*مطالب أولي النهى شرح غاية المنتهى*
*تأليف: مصطفى بن سعد السيوطي شهرةً الرحيباني مولدًا ثم الدمشقي (ت:1243هـ) ولم يكمل من شروح الغاية سوى هذا الشرح.*

*قال ابن بدران في المدخل ص 227: " لكنه في شرحه هذا يأتي إلى المسألة من المنتهى فينقل عبارة شرحها للشيخ منصور، وإلى المسألة من الإقناع فينقل عبارة شرحه أيضا، فكأنه جمع بين الشرحين من غير تصرف، فإذا وصل إلى اتجاه لم يحققه، بل قصارى أمره أنه يقول: لم أجده لأحد من الأصحاب ". اهـ.* 

*لكن الرحيباني قال في مقدمته 1/4: " وجمعته من شرح الإقناع وحاشيته، وشرح المنتهى وحواشيه، وشرح الوجيز والمنتقى، ومن شرحَي المحرر والمغني، والشرح الكبير، وحواشي ابن قندس، والمستوعب، وشرح التحرير، ومن الفروع وحواشيه، والإنصاف، والرعاية الكبرى، والهدي، والخلاف, ومن شرح منازل السائرين، وكتاب المصنف بهجة الناظرين، ومن كتاب الدرة المضيئة، وبدائع الفوائد، وقاعدة العقود، والصارم المسلول، والقواعد، ومن إقامة الدليل، والأحكام السلطانية، والداء والدواء، والاختيارات العلمية، ومن اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم، والمنهج الأحمد، وإعلام الموقعين، ومسائل الإمام أحمد، وغير ذلك من الكتب والرسائل, والأجوبة والمسائل.* 

*وذَكرتُ فيه ما زاده عليه المنتهى والإقناع, لِيكون لِمن طالع فِيه عن غيره إقناع, وبيَّنتُ المعتمد فيه من التَّوجيهات, والمعوَّل عليه من الزَّوائد والاحتمالات ". اهـ.*

*فلذلك قال ابن حميد في السحب الوابلة 3/1127: " وصنف شرح الغاية في الفقه حقق فيه ودقق، وفتح به هذا الكتاب المغلق، ولم يتم شرح غير شرح هذا المترجم ... فعمَّ نفعه، وعظم وقعه، وانْتَفع به وبمؤلفه أهلُ المذهب ". اهـ.*

*مِنْحَة مُوْلِيْ الفتح في تجريد زوائد الغاية والشرح*
*تأليف: حسن بن عمر الشَّطي (ت:1274هـ) تلميذ الرحيباني.*

*ذكر الشطي في مقدمته: بأنَّ أبحاث صاحب الغاية موافقة للقواعد ولكلام فقهاء المذهب، إلا النادر منها، فلذلك عَزَم على تجريد هذه الأبحاث، مع ذكر الموافق للمصنف والمخالف، وهل صُرِّح به أم لا، ومأْخذ الاتجاه، لأن شيخه الرحيباني لم يتكلم على ذلك غالبا، بل ربما خالف في توجيه بعض الأبحاث مَن سَلَفه، كما ذَكَر ما خالف أصلية أو أحدهما، وما زاد عليهما منقولا، وحيث رأى في كلامه ما يخالف كلام الأصحاب، ذكره وبينه.*

*قال ابن حميد في السحب الوابلة 1/361: " شَرَح زوائد الغاية، وتعقب الشُّرَّاح ومنهم شيخه، وحقق ودقق، ووسَّع العبارة، فجاء في مجلد حافل، وهو يدل على دِقة نظره، وسداد فهمه وفقهه ". اهـ.*

*وقال ابن بدران في المدخل ص227: " أخذ مواضع الاتجاهات من الغاية والشرح، وانتصر للشيخ مرعي، وبين صواب تلك الاتجاهات، ومن قال بها غيره من العلماء، وذكر في غضون ذلك مباحث رائعة، وفوائد لا يستغنى عنها، فجاء كتابه هذا في أربعين كراسا، بخطه الدقيق، فلو ضُمَّ هذا الكتاب إلى الشرح وطبع، لجاء منه كتاب فريد في بابه - [ وقد تحقق ذلك ] - ولا سيما إذا ضم إليهما ما كتبه ابن العماد والجراعي ". اهـ.*

*وقال الشيخ بكر في المدخل 2/788: " وكانت عمدته تقريرات الشيخ عثمان بن قائد النجدي ... وهو بكتب التصحيح، أشبه منه بكتب الشرح ". اهـ.*

*وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.*

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

التعريف بكتابي الإنصاف والتنقيح 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الإنصاف في معرفة الراجح من الخلاف*
*تأليف: القاضي علاء الدين علي بن سليمان المرداوي (ت:885هـ) شيخ المذهب، ومصححه ومنقحه.* 

*ومنهج الكتاب بينه مؤلفه في خطبته 1/4، 12، 13 فقال:* 

*" فإن كتاب المقنع في الفقه ... من أعظم الكتب نفعا ... إلا أنه رحمه الله أطلق في بعض مسائله الخلاف من غير ترجيح، فاشتبه على الناظر فيه الضعيف من الصحيح.* 

*فأحببت إن يسر الله تعالى أن أبين الصحيح من المذهب والمشهور، والمعمول عليه والمنصور، وما اعتمده أكثر الأصحاب، وذهبوا إليه ... وأُحشِّي على كل مسألة إن كان فيها خلاف، واطلعت عليه، وأبين ما يتعلق بمفهومها ومنطوقها.* 

*وأبين الصحيح من المذهب من ذلك كله ... وأذكر القائل بكل قول واختياره، ومن صحح، وضعف، وقدم، وأطلق، إن تيسر ذلك. وأذكر إن كان في المسألة طرق للأصحاب، ومن القائل بكل طريق. وقد يكون للخلاف فوائد مبنية عليه، فأذكرها إن تيسر، وإن كان فيها خلاف، ذكرته وبينت الراجح منه ... وإن كان المذهب أو الرواية أو القول من مفردات المذهب، نبهت على ذلك بقولي: ( وهو من المفردات أو من مفردات المذهب ) إن تيسر. وربما تكون المسألة غريبة أو كالغريبة، فأنبه عليها بقولي: ( فيعايى بها ) ...* 

*واعلم أنه إذا كان الخلاف في المسألة قويا من الجانبين: ذكرت كل من يقول بكل قول, ومن قدم وأطلق، وأُشبِع الكلام في ذلك، مهما استطعت إن شاء الله تعالى. وإن كان المذهب ظاهرا أو مشهورا, والقول الذي يقابله ضعيفا، أو قويا لكن المذهب خلافه: اكتفي بذكر المذهب، وذكر ما يقابله من الخلاف, من غير استقصاء في ذكر من قدَّم وأخَّر، فإن ذكره تطويل بلا فائدة ". اهـ.*

*فلأجل ذلك، قال ابن بدران في المدخل ص222: " صار كتابه مغنيا للمقلد عن سائر كتب المذهب ". اهـ.*

*وقال الشيخ بكر في المدخل 2/729: " وإذا كان الخلال (ت:311هـ) هو جامع كتب الرواية عن الإمام أحمد، فإن المرداوي جمع ما وقع له من كتب الرواية، ومن الكتب الجامعة لها، ومن كتب المتون في المذهب ... وما لحقها من الشروح والحواشي والتعاليق والتخاريج والتصحيح والتنقيح ... وذلك في هذا الكتاب الفذ: الإنصاف في معرفة الراجح من الخلاف، وربطه بالمقنع قاعدة انطلاق لمسائله، لانكباب الناس عليه، ثم أتبعها في كل باب ما فاته، وضم إليه من الفوائد، والتنبيهات، وثمرات الخلاف في المذهب وغيره، ما تقر به عين الفقيه، ويبهر المتبحر، فضلا عن الطالب المتعلم.* 

*فصار بهذا للمذهب مجددا، ولشمله جامعا، ولرواياته وتخاريجه مصححا ومنقحا ... فصار كتابه مغنياً عن سائر كتب المذهب قبله ...*

*وهو لروايات المذهب مثل جامع الأصول وكنز العمال في السنة، بجمع الروايات ومن خرَّجها ...*

*فدين على علماء المذهب في عصرنا إلى الآخر، أن يقوموا بخدمة هذا الكتاب، بتحقيقه وتوثيقه، بإحضار أصوله التي اعتمدها، ويضاف إليه ما فاته من تصحيحات وتخريجات من جاء بعده من علماء المذهب، لا سيما من كتب الحجاوي والبهوتي والخلوتي والشيخ مرعي وابن قائد النجدي وغيرهم من شيوخ المذهب المعتمدين بعد المرداوي ". اهـ.*

*وقال 2/675: " فصار بهذا ديوان المذهب، ويصح أن يطلق عليه مكنسة المذهب في الروايات، كما أطلق على كتاب الفروع: مكنسة المذهب، أي من حيث الفروع ". اهـ.* 

*وممن اختصر الإنصاف:* 

*1- المرداوي نفسه في " التنقيح المشبع " ط. ويأتي الكلام عليه إن شاء الله تعالى.*

*2- ومجير الدين أبو اليمن عبد الرحمن العليمي (ت:928هـ) في " الإتحاف باختصار الإنصاف "، ولم يعمل إلا نصفه.* 

*3- والشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب (ت:1206هـ) في " مختصر الإنصاف والشرح الكبير " ط.*

*التنقيح المُشبِع في تحرير أحكام المقنع*
*للمرداوي، اختصر فيه كتابه الإنصاف، وجعله على قول واحد هو الراجح في المذهب.* 

*قال مؤلفه ص27 مبينا منهجه في الكتاب: " فقد سنح بالبال أن أقتضب من كتابي الإنصاف من تصحيح ما أَطلق الشيخ الموفق في المقنع من الخلاف، وما لم يفصح فيه بتقديم حكم، وأنْ أتكلم على ما قطع به أو قدمه أو صححه أو ذكر أنه المذهب، وهو غير الراجح في المذهب، وما أخل به من قيد أو شرط صحيح في المذهب وما حصل في عبارته من خلل أو إبهام أو عموم أو إطلاق، ويستثنى منه مسألة أو أكثر، حكمها مخالف لذلك العموم أو الإطلاق ...*

*وهو في الحقيقة تصحيح وتنقيح وتهذيب لكل ما في معناه، بل وتصحيح لغالب ما في المطولات، ولا سيما في التتمات ...*

*وأمشي في ذلك كله على قول واحد، وهو الصحيح من المذهب، أو ما اصطلحنا عليه في الإنصاف وتصحيح الفروع فيما إذا اختلف الترجيح ... ". اهـ.*

*وقال ابن بدران في المدخل ص222: " فصار كتابه تصحيحا لغالب كتب المذهب، وبالجملة فهذا الفاضل يليق بأن يطلق عليه مجدد مذهب أحمد في الأصول والفروع ". اهـ.* 

*وممن وضع حواشٍ على التنقيح:* 

*1- شهاب الدين أحمد بن عبد العزيز بن علي النجار الفتوحي (ت:949هـ) والد صاحب المنتهى.* 

*2- والحجاوي (ت:968هـ) ط.*

*فائدة: لا يستغني مشتغل بالمذهب، عن النظر في مقدمة الفروع وتصحيحه، ومقدمة الإنصاف وخاتمته، وخاتمة الفتوحي لشرح المنتهى، فإنها أغنى كتب المذهب الحنبلي، في كشف الاصطلاحات، ومعرفة الكتب ومنزلتها، ومسالك الترجيح، وطرق التصحيح، فإذا أحاط بها الفقيه، صارت لديه العدة لمعرفة المذهب، وسلك المدخل لتحقيقه وتصحيحه، ومعرفة راجحه من مرجوحه. والله أعلم.*
*انظر: المدخل المفصل 2/729 ، 756.*

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

التعريف بكتاب الفروع لابن مفلح 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الفروع
تأليف: القاضي شمس الدين أبي عبد الله محمد بن مفلح بن محمد بن مفرج الراميني المقدسي الدمشقي الصالحي (ت:763هـ) رأس آل مفلح وعميدهم، وتلميذ: المزي وابن تيمية والذهبي، نسبته: إلى رامين من عمل نابلس. تزوج ابنة الجمال أبي المحاسن يوسف بن محمد المرداوي (ت:716هـ) صاحب كفاية المستقنع لأدلة المقنع. 

قال له شيخه ابن تيمية: " ما أنت ابن مفلح أنت مفلح ". 

وكان ابن القيم يرجع إليه في اختيارات شيخهما، وقال عنه: " ما تحت قُبة الفلك أعلم بمذهب الإمام أحمد من ابن مفلح ". 

وقال ابن عبد الهادي (ت:909هـ) في الجوهر المنضد: " ويقال: أفقه أصحاب الشيخ ابن تيمية ابن مفلح صاحب الفروع، وأعلمهم بالحديث ابن عبد الهادي، وأعلمهم بأصول الدين والطرق، المتوسط بين الفقه والحديث، وأزهدهم شمس الدين ابن القيم ". اهـ.

وقال عن الفروع: " هو مكنسة المذهب، سمعت ذلك من شيخنا أبي الفرج ". أي أبي الفرج عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم الحبال (ت:866هـ). 

وقال ابن بدران ص223: " قال في كشف الظنون: أجاد فيه وأحسن على مذهبه. انتهى. وهذا الكتاب قل أن يوجد نظيره. وقد مدحه ابن حجر في الدرر الكامنة فقال: صنف الفروع في مجلدين أجاد فيهما إلى الغاية، وأورد فيه من الفروع الغريبة ما بَهَرَ به العلماء ".اهـ. مختصرا.

وكتاب الفروع من الكتب التي أثنى عليها صاحب الإنصاف، بالتحرير والتحقيق والتصحيح للمذهب، وقال عنه: " فإنه قصد بتصنيفه، تصحيح المذهب وتحريره وجمعه، وذكر فيه: أنه يقدم غالبا المذهب, وإن اختلف الترجيح، أطلق الخلاف، إلا أنه رحمه الله تعالى لم يبيضه كله، ولم يقرأ عليه ". اهـ. 

ومن ميزات هذا الكتاب أنه: يرمز لمسائل الإجماع، ولخلاف ووفاق الأئمة الثلاثة. 

شَرَحَ الفروع: 

1- جمال الدين أبو المحاسن يوسف بن ماجد المرداوي (ت:783هـ) قال الشيخ بكر: " أطلق عليه ابن عبد الهادي شرح الفروع، ولعله يريد تصحيحه له بكتاب النهاية الآتي ". 

2- أحمد بن أبي بكر محمد بن العماد الحموي (ت: 883 أو 888هـ) تلميذ ابن قندس، قال عنه ابن بدران: " وهو عندي في مجلد ضخم ". قال الشيخ بكر: " وإذا كان حجم المتن في مجلدين مخطوطين، فيكيف يكون شرحه في مجلد واحد، فلعله لمواضع منه كحاشية عليه أو تصحيح ". 

وممن وضع حواشٍ على الفروع: 

1- إسماعيل بن محمد بن بَرْدَس بن رَسْلان البعلي (ت:786هـ) وصفها مترجموه بأنها: حسنة. 

2- جلال الدين نصر الله بن أحمد التستري البغدادي (ت:812هـ). 

3- المحب أحمد بن نصر الله بن أحمد التستري البغدادي المصري (ت:844هـ). 

4- القاضي تقي الدين ابن قُنْدس البعلي (ت:861هـ) حقق قسم العبادات منها، وحاشيته هذه أشهر حواشي الفروع وأغناها، وقد جرَّدها في مجلد ضخم تلميذه أبو بكر الجراعي (ت:883هـ). قال عنها ابن بدران ص224: " بها من التحقيق والفوائد ما لا يوجد في غيرها ". وذكر ابن حميد في السحب الوابلة: أنه رأى للشهاب الشويكي (ت:939هـ) تعقبات بخطه على الحواشي القندسية على الفروع تدل على نباهته. 

5- ابن زهرة الحمصي عبد الله بن أبي بكر (ت:868هـ) قال مترجموه: حاشية لطيفة. 

6- موسى الحجاوي (ت:968هـ). 

وممن وضع تصحيحات واستدراكات على الفروع: 

1- جمال الدين أبو المحاسن يوسف بن ماجد المرداوي (ت:783هـ) في " النهاية في تصحيح الفروع " قال ابن عبد الهادي: " بيض الفروع وزاد فيها ونقص، وناقش المصنف فيها في أماكن ". 

2- ابن مُغْلِي علي بن محمود السَّلْمَاني ثم الحموي ثم القاهري (ت: بعد 828هـ) في تعليقات على فروع الشمس ابن مفلح، قال في السحب: " تدل على قوة نفسه بالعلم والفقه، وأكثرها اعتراض عليه في نقله عن الكتب، وتجاسر فيها على مقام الشمس بما لا ينبغي ". 

وله أيضا: " المستدرك على الفروع " في ثلاثمائة موضع، قال الشيخ بكر: " ولعلهما كتاب واحد ". 

3- علاء الدين المرداوي (ت:885هـ) في " تصحيح الفروع " ط مع الفروع في 6 مجلدات. ويقال اسمه: " الدَّر المنتقى والجوهر المجموع في تصحيح الخلاف المطلق في الفروع ". والحقيقة أنه تصحيح لعامة كتب المذهب، وبلغ بالمسائل المتعقبة نحو: (2200) مسألة. وتعقبه بما حصل فيه إخلال بالعبارة أو الحكم أو التقديم أو الإطلاق على سبيل التبعية لمسائل أخر نحو: (600) مسألة، فصار مجموع ما تعقبه به نحو: (3000) مسألة، وذلك لأن ابن مفلح لم يبيضه كله، ولم يقرأ عليه. 

وممن اختصر الفروع: 

1- يوسف بن محمد بن عمر المرداوي (ت:882هـ) في " الحلوى "، و" تجريد الفروع "، قال الشيخ بكر: " وهل هما كتاب واحد أو كتابين ؟ ". 

2- أبو بكر الجراعي (ت:883هـ) في " غاية المطلب في معرفة المذهب " ط في مجلد، وهو في زوائد الفروع على مختصر الخرقي، ولهذا ذكره بعضهم باسم: " غاية المطلب في اختصار الفروع ". قاله ابن مانع. 

3- علاء الدين المرداوي (ت:885هـ) في " مختصر الفروع " مع زيادة عليه.* </b></i>

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

التعريف بزاد المستقنع 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع*
*تأليف: شرف الدين أبي النجا موسى بن أحمد الحجاوي المقدسي ثم الدمشقي الصالحي (ت:968هـ).*

*وهذا المتن صار في دار الحنابلة - جزيرة العرب لا سيما الديار النجدية منها - أصلا في دراسة المذهب، ومفتاحاً للطلب، فاشتغل به الناس قراءة وإقراء، وحفظا، وتلقينا، وشرحا في حلق المشايخ في المساجد، وفي المعاهد النظامية، حتى كان بعض العلماء يشرحه بفك العبارة فقط للمبتدئين، ويذكر الدليل للمتوسطين، ولمن بعدهم يذكر ذلك مع الخلاف في المذهب والخلاف العالي.* 

*قال بعضهم:* 
*متنُ زادٍ وبُلُوغْ ... كافيانِ في نُبوغْ*
*وقال الشيخ علي الهندي في مقدمة تعليقه على الزاد: " ولم أر في مذهبنا ... أحسن تنسيقا وترتيبا، وأكثر فائدة مع الاختصار مثل زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع ... وبالجملة فقد قيل: من حفظ زاد المستقنع مع الفهم صار أهلا للقضاء.*

*وقد أور فيه مسائل خالف فيها الراجح في المذهب المعمول به عند المتوسطين كصاحب الإنصاف ومن سبقه، في أكثر من سبعين موضعا، وخالف فيها الراجح في المذهب المعمول به عند المتأخرين وهو ما أخرجه هو في الإقناع وابن النجار في المنتهى والمرداوي في التنقيح في اثنين وثلاثين مسألة أذكرها هنا للفائدة ... ". اهـ.*

*وقال الشيح بكر في المدخل: " ولم يؤلف بعده متن مشبع بالمسائل والمهمات مثله، حتى قيل: إن مسائله بالنص والمنطوق نحو ثلاثة آلاف، ونحوها في الإيماء والمفهوم، الجميع نحو ستة آلاف، هكذا سمعنا من بعض أجلاء المذهب في عصرنا. وما ينقله بعض الطلبة عن بعض علماء العصر أن عددها 30 ألف مسألة، فلا ينبغي التعريج عليه ". اهـ.* 

*شرح الزاد:* 

*1-* *منصور البهوتي (ت:1051هـ) في الروض المربع ط. ويأتي إن شاء الله الكلام عليه.*

*2- محمد بن عثيمين (ت:1421هـ) في " الشرح الممتع " ط في 15 مجلدا. وهو عبارة عن دروس ألقاها على الطلبة.*

*3- صالح الفوزان، ط في 4 مجلدات. وهو كسابقه عبارة عن دروس ألقاها على الطلبة.*

*ووضع حواشٍ على الزاد:* 

*1- عبد الغني العُتيلي.* 

*2- عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن بن بشر (ت:1359هـ) ط.* 

*3- فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل مبارك النجدي (ت:1376هـ) في " كلمات السداد " ط.* 

*4- محمد بن عبد الله بن حسين أبا الخيل (ت:1381هـ) في " الزوائد على الزاد " ط في مجلدين، وهي عبارة عن: زوائد على متن الزاد، وتعليقات على الزاد وزوائده. قال الشيخ محمد آل إسماعيل: وهذا الكتاب يعد من أعظم خدمة خدم بها المذهب، تدل على إمامة المؤلف في الفقه وقدرته الفائقة، وتكفي طالب العلم الذكي، فلو أراد الاقتصار على هذا الكتاب لكفاه، فإنَّ المؤلف رحمه الله لتواضعه الجم وهضمه نفسه سمى شرحه على الزاد تعليقاً، بل والله إنه لشرح نفيس، أما ما زاده على الزاد فإنه أتى بما يكفي ويشفي، فعمله يدل على إمامته وتبحره في المذهب، فإنَّ الزوائد كتاب مستقل، وتحته شرحه النفيس، وقد شحن تأليفه هذا بالأدلة الشرعية حتى صح فيه "لا عطر بعد عروس" اهـ.*

*5- صالح البليهي (ت:1410هـ) في " السلسبيل في معرفة الدليل " ط في 3 مجلدات. ذكر المؤلف في مقدمته أنه نبه على 37 مسألة ليست هي المذهب. قال الشيخ بكر في المدخل: " وهو حاشية نفيسة جداً حقق فيها ودقق، بسياق الدليل والتعليل وتصحيح المذهب في جُل مسائله، وبيان المختار ما عليه الفتوى، واعتنى بذكر اختيارات الشيخين ابن تيمية وابن القيم ". اهـ.*

*6- علي بن محمد الهندي الحائلي ثم المكي، المدرس بالمسجد الحرام.*

*7- وللشيخين صالح البليهي وصالح الفوزان، حاشية على الزاد ط في مجلدين، وهي موضوعة لطلاب المعهد العلمي.*

*ونظم الزاد:* 

*1- محمد بن قاسم بن غنيم الخالدي الزبيري (ت:1335هـ) في 4 آلاف بيت.* 

*2- سعد بن حمد بن عتيق (ت:1349هـ) في " نيل المراد بنظم متن الزاد " ط*.

*3- سليمان بن عطية المزيني الحائلي (ت:1363هـ) في " روضة المرتاد في نظم مهمات الزاد " ط، في 1921 بيتا. قال في اللآلئ البهية: ونظمه هذا لغالب مسائل الزاد، ويظهر عليه أنه متمكن من النظم، حيث خلا نظمه من التعقيد، وخلا من التداخل أو التقديم والتأخير للجمل، وعبارته سلسة. اهـ.*

*ومن أحسن طبعات الزاد، الطبعة التي حققها عبد الرحمن العسكر، فإنه حققها على عدة نسخ خطية، وجمع المسائل التي زادها صاحب الزاد على أصله المقنع، وميزها في المتن بأن جعلها بين هلالين، وذكر أن هذه الزيادات بلغت 757 زيادة، وذيل الكتاب بفصول مهمة، منها فصل في المسائل التي ذكرها صاحب الزاد في غير الموضع الذي جاءت به في المقنع، وفصل في المسائل المكررة، وفصل في بيان المسائل التي خالف فيها الزاد المقنع، وفصل في بيان المسائل التي خالف فيها الزاد المشهور من المذهب، فأورد المسائل التي ذكرها الشيخ علي الهندي في حاشيته، وأضاف إليها ثلاث مسائل.*

*الروض المربع شرح زاد المستقنع*
*تأليف: الشيخ منصور بن يونس البُهُوتِي المصري (1000 - 1051هـ).*

*وورد اسم الكتاب أيضا بـ " الروض المشبع في حل ألفاظ مختصر المقنع ".*

*وقد أتى المؤلف، ببغية الطلاب، بفك العبارة، وذكر الدليل، وسَبَكَ الشرح بالمتن حتى صار كمتن واحد.* 

*وضع حواشٍ على الروض:* 

*1- عبد الوهاب بن محمد بن فيروز (ت:1205هـ) بلغ بها باب الشركة ط في مجلد. وإليها يعزو الشيخ العنقري في حاشيته على الروض برمز: (فيروز).*

*2- عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أبا بطين (ت:1282هـ) ط في جزأين.* 

*3- عبد القدر بن بدران (ت:1346هـ).* 

*4- إبراهيم بن ضويان (ت:1353هـ).* 

*5- عبد الله العنقري (ت:1373هـ) ط في 3 مجلدات. قال الشيخ بكر: " وحقيقتها: أنها لتلميذه الفقيه الورع محمد بن عبد المحسن الخيال (ت:1410هـ) فقد كان يُحضِّر هذه النقولات، وينتخبها من كتب المذهب، ويثبتها بالتحشية على الروض، ويعرضها على شيخه العنقري وكان كفيف البصر، فيقرّه عليها، وقد أبى الشيخ محمد الخيال من نسبتها إليه، فسارت بين طلبة العلم منسوبة لشيخه لعرضها عليه. أخبرني بذلك ابن أخيه الشيخ الفقيه عبد المحسن الخيال رئيس محاكم جدة، حال كتابة هذا المدخل عام 1415هـ ".* 

*وقال ابن بسام في علماء نجد 4/272: " وغالبها منقول من حاشية عبد الوهاب بن فيروز، وبعد أن وقف النقل عن حاشية ابن فيروز في باب الشركة، حيث وقف قلم ابن فيروز، قلَّت الفائدة في حاشية العنقري ".اهـ.* 

*6- عبد الرحمن بن سعدي (ت:1376هـ) في " المختارات الجلية " ط في مجلد.* 

*7- فيصل المبارك (ت:1376هـ) في الروض المَريع المشبع من الروض المربع.* 

*8- عبد الرحمن بن قاسم (ت:1392هـ) ط في 7 مجلدات. قال الشيخ بكر: " وهي في غاية النفاسة والتحقيق، وجلب دقائق الفقهيات والاختيارات، وكان شيخنا عبد العزيز بن باز كثير الرجوع إليها ".اهـ.*

*9- محمد بن عثيمين (ت:1421هـ) ط في مجلد، وفي هامشها حاشية لابن سعدي.*

*10- عبد الكريم النملة، ط في 5 مجلدات.* 

*11- ولخالد المشيقح بالاشتراك مع مجموعة مشايخ، حاشية على الروض، بلغت حتى الآن 9 مجلدات.*

*والحمد لله رب العالمين.* </b></i>

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

التعريف بدليل الطالب 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*دليل الطالب لنيل المطالب*
*تأليف: الشيخ مرعي بن يوسف الكرْمي (ت:1033) ولد في طوركرم ثم انتقل إلى القدس ثم إلى القاهرة واستوطنها.*

*قيل: إنه اختصره من منتهى الإرادات، وأنه وَرَّى به في خطبة كتابه فقال: " وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله، المبين لأحكام شرائع الدين، الفائز بمنتهى الإرادات من ربه ". وممن ذكر ذلك ابن عوض (ت:1105هـ) في حاشيته على الدليل.*

*قال في مقدمته: " لم أذكر فيه إلا ما جزم بصحته أهل التصحيح والعرفان، وعليه الفتوى فيما بين أهل الترجيح والإتقان ". اهـ.* 

*وقد فعل رحمه الله إلا في مسائل قليلة خالف فيها التنقيح والإقناع والمنتهى والغاية.*

*وقد اعتنى مؤلفه رحمه الله بترتيبه وبيان أحكامه، فينص على حكم المسألة، ويبين الشروط والأركان والفروض والواجبات والسنن والمحرمات والمكروهات والمبطلات، ويجمعها في موضع واحد.* 

*واعتاد على سرد فروع كثيرة متفقة في الحكم على سبيل العطف، ثم يتبعها بالحكم في الآخر، أو يقدمه في أول المسألة.*

*كما اعتنى بتقسيم المسائل وترتيبها، مع توضيح العبارة وتسهيلها، وحرص في الغالب على ذكر القيود والاستثناءات، مع إيراد بعض الآداب المتعلقة بالباب.*

*قال ابن بشر في عنوان المجد عن دليل الطالب: " ذكر لي أنه وضعه من قراءته على منصور البهوتي في متن المنتهى، قيل: إنه لما أكمله عرضه على منصور، فتعجب، فقال: يا بني زبزبت قبل أن تحصرم، وفرغ من تصنيفه سنة تسع عشرة وألف ". اهـ.*

*ولو صح هذا لكانت قراءة الشيخ مرعي على الشيخ منصور وعمره - أي البهوتي - 19 سنة، فإنه ولد سنة ألف من الهجرة.*

*وقد عقب الشيخ ابن مانع في تقديمه لمنار السبيل على كلام ابن بشر المتقدم بقوله: " ليس هذا بصواب، فإن متن الدليل ألف قبل ولادة الشيخ منصور، فقد ذكر صاحب السحب الوابلة: أن ممن قرضه الشيخ عبد الله الشنشوري، وهذا العالم مات قبل ولادة الشيخ منصور بسنة واحدة، فإنه مات (ت:999هـ) والشيخ منصور ولد سنة ألف من الهجرة، والذي عرض عليه الشيخ مرعي كتاب الدليل، إنما هو عبد الرحمن البهوتي المعمر، كما في حاشية أحمد بن عوض على الدليل " اهـ.*

*وقد اعتنى بمتن الدليل متأخرو الحنابلة عناية فائقة، وأثنى عليه جمع منهم، فمن ذلك:*

*قال التغلبي في مقدمة شرحه للدليل: " ولما رأيت الكتاب الموسوم بدليل الطالب لنيل المطالب في غاية الوقع، وأعظم النفع من سائر المختصرات، لم يأت أحد بمثله، ولا نسج على منواله ". اهـ.*

*قال عنه ابن بدران في المدخل ص 226: " أشهر من أن يذكر ". اهـ.*

*وقال ابن مانع (ت:1385هـ) في تقديمه لمنار السبيل: " مسائل الدليل هي الراجحة في المذهب، وعليها الفتوى، وقد عني المتأخرون من الحنابلة بمتن الدليل، لما عرفوه من غزارة علمه، وكثرة فوائدة ... وما عني هؤلاء العلماء بهذا المتن إلا لجلالة قدرة عندهم، ومعرفتهم بما تضمنه من التحقيق ". اهـ.*

*وقال عبد السلام الشطي (ت:1295هـ):*
*يا من يروم بفقهه ... في الدِّين نيل مطالب*
*اقرأ لشرح المنتهى ... واحفظ دليل الطالب*
*شرح دليل الطالب:*

*1- عبد الله المقدسي، ذكره ابن عوض في حاشيته، على ما في كلام ابن مانع.*

*2- صالح بن حسن البهوتي (ت:1121هـ) في " مسلك الراغب ".* 

*3- عبد القادر بن عمر التغلبي الشيباني (ت:1135هـ) في " نيل المآرب " ط في مجلدين، قال عنه ابن بدران في المدخل ص227: " غير محرر، وليس بواف بمقصود المتن ". اهـ.* 

*وضع حاشة على هذا الشرح:* 
*- عبد الغني بن ياسين اللَّبَدي النابلسي (ت:1319هـ) في " تيسير المطالب إلى فهم وتحقيق نيل المآرب شرح دليل الطالب " ط في مجلد**. قال ابن مانع: " مفيدة جدا تحرر بها شرح التغلبي ". اهـ.*

*وممن شرح الدليل أيضا:*

*4- محمد السفاريني (ت:1188هـ) قال ابن حميد: وصل فيه إلى الحدود.*

*5- إسماعيل بن عبد الكريم الجراعي (ت:1202هـ) ولم يتمه.* 

*6- إبراهيم بن محمد بن ضويان الرسي النجدي (ت:1353هـ) في " منار السبيل " ط عدة طبعات، اعتنى فيه مؤلفه بذكر الدليل، واختيارات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية. قال ابن مانع: " هذا الشرح الجليل من أحسن ما كتبه العلماء على متن الدليل ... وقد ذكرنا قريبا عددا من الشروح والحواشي على هذا المتن المبارك، لكن منار السبيل لم يأت أحد بمثله ولم ينسج ناسج على منواله ". اهـ. إلا أن هذا الشرح تفريعاته قليلة بالنسبة لما حواه نيل المآرب، وحل عبارات المتن فيه غير مستوعب. وقد خرج أحاديثه: الألباني (ت:1420هـ) في " إرواء الغليل " ط.* 

*- ووضع حاشية على المنار: عصام القَلعَجي في " حاشية النكت والفوائد على منار السبيل " ط مع المنار في مجلدين.*

*7- ومن شروح الدليل أيضا: " المعتمد في فقه الإمام أحمد " ط في مجلدين، وقد جرى فيه الجمع بين نيل المآرب ومنار السبيل مع ضم ملخص تخريجات إرواء الغليل.* 

*ووَضَعَ حواشٍ على الدليل:*
*1- أحمد بن محمد بن عوض المرداوي (ت:1105هـ) وهو تلميذ الشيخ عثمان النجدي.* 
*2- مصطفى الدوماني (ت:1192هـ) طبع في مجلد إلى باب الضمان.* 
*3- صالح بن عثمان القاضي (ت:1351هـ).* 
*4- عثمان بن صالح بن عثمان القاضي (ت:1366هـ).* 
*5- محمد بن عبد العزيز بن مانع (ت:1385هـ) ط.* 

*ونظم الدليل:* 
*1- محمد بن عريكان النجدي (ت: بعد 1271هـ) في ثلاثة آلاف بيت، قال ابن حميد: لا بأس به.* 
*2- سليمان بن عطية المزيني (ت:1363هـ) نظم البيوع منه في 160 بيتا، وسماها " الحائلية ".* 
*3- عبد الرحمن بن سعدي (ت:1376هـ) في 400 بيت، لعلها قطعة منه.*
*4- موسى محمد شحادة الرحيبي، في " منظومة الذهب المنجلي في الفقه الحنبلي لدليل الطالب " ط.*
*5- ونظمه أيضا: أحد علماء حلب، ذكر ذلك الشيخ محمد راغب الطباخ.*

*المقارنة بين دليل الطالب وزاد المستقنع:*

*- دليل الطالب يتميز على زاد المستقنع: بأنه أسهل منه عبارة، وأخف تعقيدا، وأحسن ترتيبا وتقسيما، وأنه ينص على حكم المسألة، وينص على الشروط والأركان والفروض والواجبات والسنن والمحرمات والمكروهات والمبطلات والقيود والاستثناءات.*

*- وزاد المستقنع يتميز على دليل الطالب: بأن عبارته أقوى من عبارة الدليل، وأجمع وأكثر فائدة بمنطوقها ومفهومها، فهي تكسب الطالب ملكة فقهية تمكنه من التعامل مع كتب المذهب المتقدم منها والمتأخر، بخلاف عبارة الدليل فإنها تخالف ما عليه كتب المذهب.* 

*ويتميز الزاد أيضا: بوفرة شروحه وحواشيه، وأن شرح الزاد للبهوتي أحسن بلا شك من شرح الدليل للتغلبي. وأن كثيرا من كتب المذهب المعتمدة لها صلة بالزاد أو بأصله المقنع.*

*والحمد لله رب العالمين.* </b></i>

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

المنظومات الحنبلية 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*المنظومات الحنبلية*
*أولا: المنظومات الفقهية:*

*1- نظم الخرقي: لجعفر بن أحمد السراج البغدادي (ت:500هـ) وقيل: بل هو شرح له بالنظم.*

*2- نظم الخرقي: لمكي بن هبيرة البغدادي (ت:567هـ).*

*3- الدرة اليتيمة والمحجة المستقيمة ط: لحسان السنة أبي زكرياء يحيى بن يوسف الصرصري (ت:656هـ) وهو قصيدة دالية نظم بها مختصر الخرقي في 2775 بيتا. شرحه: محمد بن أيوب التاذفي الحنفي (ت:705هـ) في مجلدين، وهذا من الغرائب، حنفي يشرح قصيدة حنبلي في الفقه.* *وشرح فرائضه: ابن بدران (ت:1346هـ) في " كفاية المرتقي إلى فرائض الخرقي" ط.*

*4- نظم عبادات الخرقي: لشمس الدين محمد الموصلي الملقب بشعلة (ت:656هـ).*

*5- نظم الكافي: لصالح بن حسن البهوتي (ت:1121هـ) في ثلاثة آلاف بيت.*

*6- واسطة العقد الثمين وعمدة الحافظ الأمين: لحسان السنة (ت:656هـ)، وهو منظومة دالية نظم فيها زوائد الكافي على الخرقي في ألفي بيت.*

*7- عِقد الفرائد وكنز الفوائد ط: لمحمد بن عبد القوي المقدسي (ت:699هـ) وقيل اسمه: تسهيل المطلب في تحصيل المذهب. وهو منظومة دالية نظم بها المؤلف كتاب المقنع، وضم إليه زوائد الكافي والمحرر على المقنع،* *وهو من الكتب التي أثنى عليها صاحب الإنصاف، بالتحرير والتحقيق والتصحيح للمذهب، فإن من شرطه تقديم الراجح في المذهب، فإنه قال:*
*ومهما تَأَتَّى الابتدا براجح ... فإني به عند الحكاية أبتدي*
*8- واختصر دالية ابن عبد القوي: عبد العزيز بن حمد بن معمَّر (ت:1244هـ) في المنتقى من عِقد الفرائد وكنز الفوائد ط.*

*9- نظم مختصر المغني لابن رزين: ليوسف بن محمد السَّرَّمَرِّي الدمشقي (ت:776هـ).*

*10- نظم الوجيز: لجلال الدين نصر الله بن أحمد التستري البغدادي (ت:812هـ) قال ابن العماد: " نظم الوجيز في سبعة آلاف بيت، وقيل: ستة آلاف بيت ". وهو من مصادر المرداوي في الإنصاف.*

*11- نظم عمدة الفقه: لمحمد بن عبد الأحد المخزومي (ت:841هـ).*

*12- نظم عمدة الفقه: لصالح بن حسن البهوتي (ت:1121هـ).*

*13- نظم المحرر: لعز الدين الكناني أحمد بن إبراهيم بن نصر الله البغدادي المصري (ت:876هـ).*

*14- أرجوزة مفيدة في السواك ط: لأبي بكر الجراعي (ت:883هـ) طبعت ضمن مجموع المنقور.*

*15- وسيلة الراغب لعمدة الطالب: لصالح بن حسن البهوتي (ت:1121هـ)، وصفه ابن حميد بأنه: نظم ركيك، في نحو ثلاثة آلاف بيت.*

*16- أرجوزة في الفقه: لحميدان الخالدي (ت:1203هـ).*

*17- نظم زاد المستقنع: لمحمد بن قاسم بن غنيم الخالدي الزبيري (ت:1335هـ) في أربعة آلاف بيت.*

*18- نيل المراد بنظم متن الزاد ط: لسعد بن حمد بن عتيق (ت:1349هـ).*

*19- روضة المرتاد في نظم مهمات الزاد ط: لسليمان بن عطية المزيني الحائلي (ت:1363هـ) في 1921 بيتا.*

*20- نظم دليل الطالب: لمحمد بن عريكان النجدي (ت: بعد 1271هـ) في السودان، في ثلاثة آلاف بيت، قال ابن حميد: لا بأس به. أي بنظمه.*

*21- منظومة الذهب المنجلي في الفقه الحنبلي لدليل الطالب: لموسى محمد شحادة الرحيبي، وشرحها ناظمها في جزأين ط.*

*22- نظم البيوع من دليل الطالب: لسليمان بن عطية المزيني الحائلي (ت:1363هـ)، في 160 بيتا، وسماها: الحائلية.*

*23- نظم دليل الطالب: لعبد الرحمن بن سعدي (ت:1376هـ) في أربعمائة بيت، لعلها قطعة منه.*

*24- الجواهر البهية في نظم المسائل الفقهية على مذهب الحنابلة الأحمدية: لعبد الرحمن بن محمد الدوسري (ت:1399هـ) يذكر فيه الدليل والتعليل والخلاف.*

*ثانيا: المنظومات في الفرائض:*

*1- لامية في الفرائض: لابن رفيعا الجزري (ت:679هـ).*

*2- الكافية في علم الفرائض خ: لسراج الدين أبو عبد الله الحسين بن يوسف ابن أبي السري الدُّجيلي صاحب الوجيز (ت:732هـ) وهي لامية في 243 بيتا.*

*3- نظم في مسائل الفرائض: لعمر بن عبد المحسن الأنباري ثم البغدادي (ت:765هـ).*

*4- الأرجوزة الجلية في الفرائض الحنبلية خ: لأبي المظفر جمال الدين يوسف بن محمد السُّرَّمُرِّي (ت:776هـ).*

*5- أرجوزة في الفرائض: للجلال نصر الله بن أحمد التستري البغدادي (ت:812هـ) وهي لامية تقع في مائة بيت. شرحها: الشيخ عثمان بن قائد النجدي (ت:1097هـ) ط في مجلد.*

*6- الفارضية ط: لشمس الدين محمد الفارضي (ت:981هـ تقريبا) في 127 بيتا.* *شرحها:* *تلميذه عبد الله بن محمد الشنشوري الشافعي (ت:999هـ) في الدرة المضية ط.* *وعبد القادر بن بدران (ت:1346هـ) في البدرانية شرح الفارضية ط.*

*7- الدرة المضية في اختصار الرحبية: لعبد الرحمن بن عبد الله البعلي (ت:1192هـ). وشَرَحَها في الفوائد المرضية.*

*8- عمدة الفارض ط: لصالح بن حسن البهوتي الأزهري (ت:1121هـ) وهي ألفيه في الفرائض على المذاهب الأربعة. بلغ عدد أبياتها بعد الناظم 1133 بيتا، وبعد الشارح 1150 بيتا.* *شَرَحَها:* *إبراهيم بن عبد الله ابن سيف الشمري (ت:1189هـ) في العذب الفائض شرح عمدة الفارض ط، وهو غاية في بابه جمعًا وتحريرًا.* *وأحمد بن عبد الله البعلي (ت:1189هـ) في منية الرائض لشرح عمدة الفارض خ.*

10*- اللوامع الضيائية ط: للميقاتي عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن المؤقت (ت:1223هـ) وشرحها ناظمها في "تحفة الطالع في شرح اللوامع" خ.*

*11- تتمة الرحبية ط: لعبد الله بن صالح الخليفي النجدي الحنبلي (ت:1381هـ) في 11 بيتًا، نظم فيها بابي: الرد وذوي الأرحام.* *ولعبد الرحمن بن قاسم (ت:1392هـ) حاشية عليها تممم بها حاشيته على الرحبية ط.* 

*13- الدرة الثمينة في الفرائض على مذهب أحمد ط: لسليمان بن عبد الرحمن الحمدان (ت:1397هـ).*

*ثالثا: المنظومات في المفردات:* 

*1- نظم المفردات: لابن عبد القوي المقدسي (ت:699هـ). على روي الدال.*

*2- النظم المفيد الأحمد في مفردات الإمام أحمد ط: للقاضي عز الدين الخطيب (ت:820هـ) ويسمى النظم " الألفية في أفراد أحمد عن الثلاثة ".* *وهذا النظم من الكتب التي أثنى عليها صاحب الإنصاف، بالتحرير والتحقيق والتصحيح للمذهب، وقال :" وكذلك ناظم المفردات، فإنه بناها على الصحيح الأشهر، وفيها مسائل ليست كذلك ". اهـ.* *شرح النظم:* *الحجاوي (ت:968هـ).* *والشيخ مرعي (ت:1033هـ).* *والبهوتي (ت:1051هـ) في منح الشفا الشافيات في شرح المفردات ط.*

*رابعا: المنظومات في الآداب:*

*- منظومة الآداب ط:* *لمحمد بن عبد القوي المقدسي (ت:699هـ) على روي الدال، وقد طبعت باسم " الألفية في الآداب الشرعية " واعتنى بضبطها الشيخ محمد بن ناصر العجمي.* *وقد شرح بعض أبياتها:* *الحجاوي (ت:968هـ) ط. و**محمد بن أحمد السفاريني (ت:1188 هـ) في غذاء الألباب شرح منظومة الآداب ط، وصفه ابن بدران في المدخل ص238: بأنه شرح نفيس. وممن شرحها أيضا:* *الشيخ صالح الفوزان ط، وأصل شرحه دروس ألقاها على الطلبة.* *ومحمد سماعي ط، وذكر أنه اختصره من شرح السفاريني.*

*خامسا: المنظومات في الاختيارات الفقهية:*

*- نظم اختيارات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ط: لابن سحمان.*

*سادسا: المنظومات في القواعد الفقهية:*

*1- نظم الفروق ط: لابن عبد القوي (ت:699هـ) وهو نظم لفروق ابن سنينة. وقيل: بل هو نظم لكتاب له في الفروق.*

*2- منظومة القواعد الفقهية ط: لابن سعدي (ت:1376هـ) تتكون من 47 بيتا، وقد حوى النظم 33 قاعدة على وجه الإجمال، ونحو 50 قاعدة على وجه التفصيل والتفريع أو أكثر.* *شرحها:* *ناظمها شرحًا لطيفًا ط.* *والشيخ صالح الأسمري ط، وأصل هذا الشرح دروس ألقاها على الطلبة.*

*3- منظومة القواعد والأصول ط: لابن عثيمين (ت:1421هـ) في 103 أبيات.* *شَرَحَها:* *ناظمها ط، وأصله دروس ألقاها على الطلبة.* *والشيخ خالد المشيقح في العقد الثمين ط، وأظن أن أصله دروس ألقاها على الطلبة.*

*هذا ما تمكنت من جمعه، وجُله من كتاب " المدخل الفصل إلى فقه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل وتخريجات الأصحاب " للعلامة بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد رحمه الله تعالى، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.*

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

التعريف بأخصر المختصرات للبلباني 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أخصر المختصرات*
*تأليف: شمس الدين محمد بن بدر الدين بن عبد القادر بن بَلْبَان، البعلي الدمشقي الخزرجي (ت:1083هـ) كان يقرئ المذاهب الأربعة، ويفتي بها، وتخرج عليه الطلاب من كل مذهب، فمن تلاميذه: ابن العماد الحنبلي (ت:1089هـ) صاحب الشذرات، وأبو المواهب الحنبلي (ت:1126هـ)، وعبد القادر التغلبي الحنبلي (ت:1135هـ) صاحب نيل المآرب.*

*قال مؤلفه في مقدمته لهذا الكتاب: فقد سنح بخَلدي أن أختصر كتابي المسمى بـ كافي المبتدي ... ليقرب تناوله على المبتدئين ويسهل حفظه على الراغبين، ويقل حجمه على الطالبين، وسميته: أخصر المختصرات، لأني لم أقف على أخصر منه جامع لمسائله في فقهنا من المؤلفات. اهـ.*

*قال عثمان بن جامع (ت:1240هـ) عن هذا المختصر: وجدته مع كونه في غاية الاختصار، يشتمل على جل المسائل الكبار، ولا يستغني طالب العلم عن حفظه. اهـ.*

*وقال محمد بن مانع (ت:1385هـ): وهو عمدة في المذهب. اهـ.*

*شروحه:* 

*1- " كشف المخدرات والرياض المزهرات في شرح أخصر المختصرات " ط، لعبد الرحمن بن عبد الله البعلي (ت:1192هـ) تلميذ أبي المواهب والتغلبي، ألَّفه وله من العمر 28 سنة. فإنه ولد سنة 1110هـ، وشَرَحَه سنة 1138هـ. قال ابن بدران في المدخل ص 228: وشرحه هذا محرر منقح، كثير النفع للمبتدئين. اهـ. وذكر الشيخ محمد بن سبيل الإمام بالمسجد الحرام: أن الشيخ عبد الله بن حميد (ت:1402هـ) كان يثني كثيرا على هذا الشرح، لما احتواه من تحريرات دقيقة، وفوائد جمة نفيسه على اختصاره. وقد طبع بتحقيق العلامة عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني، وذكر في مقدمته له: أن هذا الشرح لا يكاد يخرج عن المنتهى والإقناع بشرحيهما، وأنه يساير هذا تارة وهذا أخرى. وقد اختصر المؤلف شرحه هذا في " مجني الثمرات ".*

*والجدير بالذكر: أن شارح أخصر المختصرات، هو شقيق أحمد بن عبد الله البعلي (ت:1189هـ) صاحب " الروض الندي شرح كافي المبتدي "، قال ابن بدران في المدخل ص 228 عن هذا الشرح: شرحه شرحًا لطيفًا محررًا. اهـ.* 

*2- " شرح أخصر المختصرات " لعبد الوهاب بن محمد بن فيروز (ت:1205هـ).* 

*3- " شرح أخصر المختصرات " لأحمد بن عبد الله بن عقيل العنزي (ت:1234هـ).* 

*4- " الفوائد المنتخبات شرح أخصر المختصرات " ط، لعثمان بن جامع النجدي ثم الزبيري ثم البحريني (ت:1240هـ) قال شيخه محمد بن فيروز في ترجمته: وشَرَحَ أخصر المختصرات شرحا مبسوطا، وجمع فيه من الفوائد زبدة كتب المذهب. اهـ. وقال ابن حميد: شرح مبسوط في نحو ستين كراسًا، جمع فيه جمعا غريبا. اهـ.*

*5- " الدرر المبتكرات شرح أخصر المختصرات " ط، لعبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين حفظه الله، وأصله دروس ألقاها على الطلبة.* 

*حاشيته:* 

*- " حاشية على أخصر المختصرات " ط، لعبد القدر بن بدران الدمشقي (ت:1346هـ) قال الشيخ عبد الله بن خلف بن دحيان (ت:1349هـ): وأما أخصر المختصرات، فهو مشروح بشرح مفيد جدا، من إملاء الشيخ عبد القادر بن بدران. اهـ. وقال الشيخ بكر: وهي حاشية نفيسة، اعتنى فيها بذكر بعض النوازل الفقهية، مخرجاً لها على المذهب. اهـ. وقد طبعت هذه الحاشية مع أصلها، طباعة فاخرة بتحقيق محمد بن ناصر العجمي، وقد حَقق المتن على عدة نسخ خطية، منها نسخة بخط المؤلف البلباني.*

*والحمد لله رب العالمين.*

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

التعريف بكتاب المستوعب 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*المستوعِب*
*تأليف: ابن سنينة السَّامُرِّي محمد بن عبد الله البغدادي (ت:616هـ) مجتهد المذهب، صاحب التصانيف الكثيرة، قيل: 500 ، وقيل: 400 ، وقيل: 150 مصنفا.* 

*وهذا الكتاب من كتب المذهب المعتمدة، اعتنى مؤلفه بذكر الروايات وتحريرها.* 

*قال ابن بدران في المدخل ص218: " هو كتاب مختصر الألفاظ كثير الفوائد والمعاني، ذكر مؤلفه في خطبته: أنه جمع فيه مختصر الخرقي، والتنبيه لغلام الخلال، والإرشاد لابن أبي موسى، والجامع الصغير والخصال للقاضي أبي يعلى، والخصال لابن البناء، والهداية لأبي الخطاب، والتذكرة لابن عقيل.* 

*ثم قال: فمن حصَّل كتابي هذا، أغناه عن جميع هذه الكتب، إذ لم أخل بمسألة منها، إلا وقد ضمنته حكمها، وما فيها من الروايات وأقاويل أصحابنا التي تضمنتها هذه الكتب ...* 

*ثم زدت على ذلك مسائل وروايات لم تذكر في هذه الكتب، نقلتها من الشافي لغلام الخلال، ومن المجرد، ومن كفاية المفتي، ومن غيرها من كتب الأصحاب. هذا كلامه. وبالجملة فهو أحسن متن مصنف في مذهب أحمد وأجمعه، وقال في كتابه: إنه لم يتعرض لشيء من أصول الدين ولا من أصول الفقه، ويكثر فيه من ذكر الآداب الفقهية. انتهى. وهو في مجلدين ضخمين، وقد حذا حذوه الشيخ موسى الحجاوي في كتابه الإقناع لطالب الانتفاع، وجعله مادة كتابه، وإن لم يذكر ذلك في خطبته، لكنه عند تأمل الكتابين يتبين ذلك. رحمهما الله تعالى ". اهـ.*

*وعلى كتاب المستوعب من الحواشي:* 
*1- حاشية عمر بن أسعد بن المنجا (ت:641هـ) علقها أثناء قراءته للكتاب على والده.* 
*2- حاشية الفتوحي.* 
*3- حاشية ابن نصر الله.* 

*والحمد لله رب العالمين.*

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

التعريف بكتاب الوجيز 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الوجيز
تأليف: سراج الدين أبي عبد الله الحسين بن يوسف ابن أبي السري الدُّجيلي (ت:732هـ) نسبته إلى دجيل نهر ببغداد.

طبع الكتاب في مجلد واحد، وهو من المتون المعتمدة في المذهب، بناه مؤلفه على الراجح في المذهب من الروايات المنصوصة عن أحمد، مع سهولة العبارة، وجزالة اللفظ، مجردا عن الدليل والتعليل. 

وقد أثنى عليه صاحب الإنصاف، بالتحرير والتحقيق والتصحيح للمذهب، وقال: بناه على الراجح من الروايات المنصوصة عنه، وذكر أنه عرضه على الشيخ العلامة أبي بكر عبد الله بن الزَّرِيْرَانِي (ت:729هـ) فهذبه له، إلا أن فيه مسائل كثيرة ليست المذهب، وفيه مسائل كثيرة تابع فيها المصنف [ صاحب المقنع ] على اختياره، وتابع في بعض المسائل صاحب المحرر والرعاية, وليست المذهب. اهـ.

وقال ابن رجب في ذيل الطبقات: عَرَضَه على شيخه الزَّرِيْرَانِي قاضي العراق فقال: ألفيته كتابا وجيزا كما وسَمَه، جامعا لمسائل كثيرة، وفوائد غزيرة، قل أن يجتمع مثلها في أمثاله، أو يتهيأ لمصنف أن ينسج على منواله. اهـ. 

وقال الشيخ بكر: ولا أعلم في المذهب كتابا بهذا الاسم الوجيز سواه، وفي اصطلاحهم إذا قيل الوجيز انصرف إليه لا غير، وقد نوه على ذلك ابن بدران في المدخل ص 206، وأما ما ذكره ص 207 من تسمية كتاب آخر بالوجيز لشيخه الزريراني (ت:729هـ)، فلم أر من ذكره بعد البحث والاستقراء. ولعله لما رأى ذِكر الوجيز في ترجمة الزريراني ممتدحا له، وهم في عزوه إليه ... وقد تابع محققا كتاب شرح الكوكب المنير، ابن بدران على وهمه، في نسبة الوجيز للزريراني، وإنما هو للدجيلي، فليصحح. اهـ. 

شرح الوجيز: 

1- الشمس الزركشي (ت:772هـ) شرح قطعة منه من العتق إلى الصداق. 

2- محمد بن عبد القادر الجعفري النابلسي المعروف بالجنة (ت:797هـ) لم يتمه. 

3- حسن بن علي بن ناصر بن فتيان الدمشقي، احترق شرحه في فتنة دمشق سنة 803هـ. 

4- قاضي مكة ابن العز محمد بن أحمد النابلسي المقدسي (ت:855هـ). 

5- حسن بن عبد الناصر المقدسي، ذكره صاحب الإنصاف المتوفى 885هـ، قال: "من كتاب الأيمان إلى آخر الكتاب، وهو الجزء السابع". 

6- العلاء علي بن البهاء الزَّرِيْرَاني البغدادي الدمشقي (ت:890 أو 900هـ) شرح قطعة منه، وقيل: بل شرحه كاملا. 

7- علي بن محمد الهيتي البغدادي (ت:900هـ) في " فتح الملك العزيز بشرح الوجيز " في خمسة مجلدات. حُقِّق رسالة في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة.

8- بد الدين حسن بن محمد الموصلي، ذكره صاحب الجوهر المنضد المتوفى 909هـ، ولم يذكر تاريخ وفاته، شرح من الأيمان إلى آخر الكتاب. 

9- أحمد بن عبد العزيز الفتوحي (ت:949هـ) ولم يتمه، وهو والد صاحب المنتهى. 

ووضع حواشٍ على الوجيز: 

1- أبو الشعر عبد الرحمن بن سليمان ابن قدامة (ت:844هـ) على المسائل التي ليست في المذهب. 

2- المحب أحمد بن نصر الله البغدادي التستري (ت:844هـ). 

3- عز الدين أحمد بن إبراهيم بن نصر الله بن أحمد المخزومي البغدادي (ت:876هـ) في " تنقيح الوجيز " وهو ابن صاحب نظم الوجيز الآتي. 

ونَظَمَ الوجيز: 

جلال الدين نصر الله بن أحمد البغدادي (ت:812هـ) ويسمى منظومة الوجيز، ويقال لها: الكبير في التفقه. قال ابن العماد: " نظم الوجيز في سبعة آلاف بيت، وقيل: ستة آلاف بيت ". وهي من مصادر المرداوي في الإنصاف. 

والحمد الله رب العالمين.*

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

التعريف بكتاب المغني لابن قدامة 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المغني شرح مختصر الخرقي
تأليف: الإمام الزاهد المجاهد، شيخ الإسلام موفق الدين أبي محمد عبد الله بن أحمد بن محمد بن قدامة الجماعيلي المقدسي ثم الدمشقي (541 - 620هـ) يتصل نسبه بسالم بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب العدوي القرشي. 

تلمذ الموفق على شيوخ دمشق حتى بلغ العشرين، ثم رحل إلى بغداد بصحبة ابن خالته الحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي، وكانا في سن واحدة، فأقام عند الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني بمدرسته، وقرأ عليه مختصر الخرقي قراءة فهم وتدقيق، وكان قد حفظه وهو بدمشق، ثم ما لبث الشيخ عبد القادر أن توفي سنة 561هـ، فقرأ على خلق كثير من أعلام بغداد وعلمائها، ولبث ببغداد أربع سنين، ثم رجع إلى دمشق فجدد عهده بها وبذويه فيها، ثم حج ورجع مع وفد العراق إلى بغداد، واشتغل على أبي الفتح ابن المني الحنبلي (ت:583هـ)، وقال له شيخه ابن المني: اسكن هنا، فإن بغداد مفتقرة إليك، وأنت تخرج من بغداد ولا تخلف فيها مثلك. لكنه عاد إلى دمشق واستقر بها، واشتغل بالتأليف والتدريس، وتفقه عليه خلق كثير، منهم: ابن أخيه شمس الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمر (ت:682هـ) صاحب الشرح الكبير. ومنهم: شارح العمدة بهاء الدين المقدسي (ت:624هـ). وكان مجلسه عامرا بالفقهاء والمحدثين وأهل الخير، وكلما تقدم به الزمن ازداد علما وفضلا وزهدا وحياء ومكارم أخلاق، حتى صار يعد من كبار أئمة المسلمين في العبادة والتقوى والفقه والحديث وأصول الدين وعلوم العربية والفرائض والحساب والمواقيت. قال فيه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: ما دخل الشام بعد الأوزاعي أفقه من الشيخ الموفق. وقال أبو عمرو بن الصلاح: ما رأيت مثل الموفق. ولما حشد صلاح الدين الأيوبي جيوش الإسلام سنة 583هـ كان الموفق وأخوه أبو عمر وشباب أسرتهما ونجباء تلاميذ هذا البيت من المجاهدين، وكان الشيخ الموفق في الثانية والأربعين من العمر.

وكتابه هذا، أغنى شروح الخرقي على الإطلاق، وأشهرها بالاتفاق، وأجمع كتاب ألف في المذهب لمذاهب علماء الأمصار، ومسائل الإجماع، وأدلة الخلاف والوفاق، ومآخذ الأقوال والأحكام. 

فلا يستغني عنه المتفقه ولا المحدث ولا الراغب في فقه السلف من الصحابة والتابعين فمن بعدهم، ولا جرم أن صار أحد كتب الإسلام، وحرص على تحصيله علماء الأمصار، في كافة الأعصار. 

قال ابن بدران في المدخل ص215: " قال ابن مفلح في المقصد الأرشد: اشتغل الموفق بتأليف المغني، أحد كتب الإسلام، فبلغ الأمل في إنهائه، وهو كتاب بليغ في المذهب، تعب فيه وأجاد، وجمل به المذهب، وقرأه عليه جماعة.

وأثنى ابن غنيمة على مؤلفه فقال: ما أعرف أحدا في زماننا أدرك درجة الاجتهاد إلا الموفق. 

وقال الشيخ عز الدين ابن عبد السلام: ما رأيت في كتب الإسلام مثل المحلى والمجلى لابن حزم، وكتاب المغني للشيخ موفق الدين في جودتهما، وتحقيق ما فيهما. 

ونُقِل عنه أنه قال: لم تطِب نفسي بالإفتاء حتى صارت عندي نسخة من المغني. نقل ذلك ابن مفلح ". اهـ.

وعقب الذهبي في السير على قول العز ابن عبد السلام: ما رأيت مثل المحلى والمغني، بقوله: " صدق الشيخ عز الدين، وثالثهما: السنن الكبرى للبيهقي، ورابعها: التمهيد لابن عبد البر، فمن حصل هذه الدواوين وكان من أذكياء المفتين، وأدمن المطالعة فيها، فهو العالم حقا ". 

قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد: " قلت: وخامسها وسادسها: مؤلفات ابن تيمية وابن القيم، وهما عندي في الكتب بمنزلة السمع والبصر. وصدق الشوكاني في قوله: لو أن رجلا في الإسلام ليس عنده من الكتب إلا كتب هذين الشيخين لكفتاه. وسابعها: فتح الباري لابن حجر ". اهـ. 

اختصر المغني: 

1- ابن رزين (ت:656هـ) في " التهذيب "، ويسمى مختصر ابن رزين. ونظم هذا المختصر: يوسف بن محمد السَّرَّمَرِّي الدمشقي (ت:776هـ). 

2- ابن حمدان (ت:695هـ) في " التقريب "، قال المرداوي: وهو كتاب عظيم، بلغ به إلى آخر كتاب الجمعة. 

3- عبد الرحمن بن عبيدان (ت:734هـ). 

4- الشمس ابن رمضان المرتب (ت:740هـ). 

5- قاضي الأقاليم عبد العزيز بن أبي العز المقدسي (ت:846هـ) في " الخلاصة "، وضم إليه مسائل من المنتقى لابن تيمية، وغيره. 

وضع حواشٍ على المغني: 

1- الزَّرِيْرَاني عبد الله بن محمد البغدادي (ت:729هـ) طالعه 23 مرة، وعلق عليه حواشيه. 

2- المحب أحمد بن نصر الله البغدادي التستري (ت:844هـ).

والحمد لله رب العالمين.* </b></i>

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

التعريف بكتاب المقنع لابن قدامة 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*المقنع*
*تأليف: موفق الدين ابن قدامة (ت:620هـ).* 

*عدَّد مؤلفه فيه الرواية، وجرده من الدليل، وهو عمدة الحنابلة من زمانه إلى يومنا هذا، فقد انكب عليه الطلبة حفظا ودرسا ومذاكرة، واهتم به العلماء واعتنوا به أيما عناية، ودارت حوله كثير من التصانيف ما بين شرحٍ، وحاشية، واختصار، ونظم، وتصحيح، وتنقيح، وزيادةٍ عليه، وبيانٍ لغريبه، وذكرٍ لدليله. فهذا المتن هو أشهر المتون في المذهب بعد مختصر الخرقي.*

*قال المؤلف في مقدمته: " فهذا كتاب في الفقه على مذهب الإمام أبي عبد الله أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل الشيباني رضي الله عنه، اجتهدت في جمعه وترتيبه، وإيجازه وتقريبه، وسطا بين القصير والطويل، وجامعا لأكثر الأحكام، عريَّة عن الدليل والتعليل، ليكثر علمه، ويقل حجمه، ويسهل حفظه وفهمه، ويكون مقنعا لحافظيه، نافعا للناظر فيه ". اهـ.* 

*وقال عنه البرهان ابن مفلح في مقدمة المبدع: " وهو من أجلها تصنيفا، وأجملها ترصيفا، وأغزرها علما، وأعظمها تحريرا، وأحسنها ترتيبا وتقريرا ". اهـ.*

*وقال المرداوي في مقدمة الإنصاف: " فإن كتاب المقنع ... من أعظم الكتب نفعا، وأكثرها جمعا، وأوضحها إشارة، وأسلسها عبارة، وأوسطها حجما، وأغزرها علما، وأحسنها تفصيلا وتفريعا، وأجمعها تقسيما وتنويعا، وأكملها ترتيبا، وألطفها تبويبا، قد حوى غالب أمهات مسائل المذهب، فمن حصلها فقد ظفر بالكنز والمطلب، فهو كما قال مصنفه فيه: جامعا لأكثر الأحكام. ولقد صدق وبر ونصح، فهو الحبر الإمام، فإن من نظر فيه بعين التحقيق والإنصاف، وجد ما قال حقا وافيا بالمراد من غير خلاف ... ". اهـ.* 

*شرح المقنع:* 

*1- بهاء الدين المقدسي (ت:624هـ) قال المحب أحمد بن نصر الله البغدادي: وشرحه للمقنع محقق، وهو عندي في ثلاث مجلدات كبار. اهـ.*

*2- شمس الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمر المقدسي (ت:682هـ) في " الشرح الكبير على المقنع " ط، هكذا اشتهر، ويسمى أيضًا: " الشافي في شرح المقنع ". وقد جعل مادة شرحه كتاب المغني، وذلك بعد أن استأذن عمَّه الموفق بشرح المقنع، وأن يكون المغني مادة شرحه، فأذن له. قال مؤلفه في خطبة كتابه: اعتمدت في جمعه على كتابه المغني، وذكرت فيه من غيره ما لم أجده فيه من الفروع والوجوه والروايات، ولم أترك من كتاب المغني إلا شيئا يسيرا من الأدلة، وعزوت من الأحاديث ما لم يعز مما أمكنني عزوه. اهـ. قال ابن بدران في المدخل ص222: وطريقته فيه: أنه يذكر المسألة من المقنع فيجعلها كالترجمة، ثم يذكر مذهب الموافق فيها والمخالف لها، ويذكر ما لكل من دليله، ثم يستدل ويعلل للمختار، ويزيف دليل المخالف، فمسلكه مسلك الاجتهاد إلا أنه اجتهاد مقيد في مذهب أحمد. اهـ. وقال ابن مانع: إن هذا الشرح يسمى أيضا: " تسهيل المطلب في تحصيل المذهب " كما ذكر ذلك تلميذه ابن عبد القوي (ت:699هـ) في نظمه للمقنع بقوله:*
*لقد يسر المطلوب في شرح مقنـعٍ ... وقـرَّب للطـلاب كل مُبعَّـد*
*وأغنى عن " المغني " بتسهيلِ مطلبٍ ... لِمن يبتغي تَحصيلَ مذهبِ أحْمد**وقد وصفه ابن بدران في المدخل ص221: بأنه شرح وافٍ. وإذا قيل: ( قال الشارح ) أو ( قاله في الشرح ) فالمراد الشرح الكبير لابن أبي عمر.* 

*3- زين الدين أبو البركات المنجى بن عثمان بن أسعد بن المنجى التنوخي الدمشقي (ت:695هـ) في " الممتع في شرح المقنع " مطبوع في ستة مجلدات بتحقيق د/ عبد الملك بن عبد الله بن دهيش. قال مؤلفه في مقدمته: لما رأيت همم المشتغلين بمذهب الإمام المبجل أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنه متوافرة على حفظ الكتاب المسمى بالمقنع ... أحببت أن أشرحه وأبين مراده وأوضحه، وأذكر دليل كل حكم وأصححه. اهـ. قال ابن بدران في المدخل ص222: وطريقته: أنه يذكر المسألة من [ المقنع ]، ويبين دليلها، ويحقق المسائل والروايات، ولم يتعرض لغير مذهب الإمام. اهـ.* 

*4- ابن حمدان (ت:695هـ) في أربع مجلدات، انفرد بذكره ابن حميد في الدر المنضد.*

*5- ابن عبد القوي (ت:699هـ) في " مجمع البحرين "، بلغ به إلى أثناء الزكاة، وهو من الكتب التي أثنى عليها صاحب الإنصاف، بالتحرير والتحقيق والتصحيح للمذهب، وقال: " فإنه قال فيه: أبتدئ بالأصح في المذهب نقلا أو الأقوى دليلا، وإلا قلت مثلا: روايتان أو وجهان ". اهـ.* 

*6- سعد الدين مسعود بن أحمد الحارثي (ت:711هـ) جاء في مقدمة الإنصاف: ومما نقلت منه من الشروح ... وقطعة من الحارثي من العارية إلى الوصايا عليه. اهـ.*

*7- ابن عبيدان البعلي (ت:734هـ) بلغ به باب ستر العورة.* 

*8- الشمس محمد بن مفلح (ت:763هـ) صاحب الفروع، شرحه في ثلاثين مجلدا.* 

*9- جمال الدين أبو المحاسن يوسف بن محمد المرداوي (ت:769هـ).* 

*10- البرهان أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد ابن مفلح (ت:803هـ) وهو ابن صاحب الفروع.* 

*11- البرهان أبي إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد (صاحب الفروع) بن مفلح الدمشقي (ت:884هـ) في " المبدع شرح المقنع " ط. قال ابن بدران في المدخل ص212: وهو شرح حافل ... وفيه من الفوائد والنقول ما لا يوجد في غيره. اهـ. وقال ص222: مزج المتن بالشرح، ولم يتعرض به لمذاهب المخالفين إلا نادرا، ومال فيه إلى التحقيق، وضم الفروع، سالكا مسلك المجتهدين في المذهب، فهو أنفع شروح المقنع للمتوسطين، وعلى طريقته سار شارح الإقناع، ومنه يستمد. اهـ. وقد طبع الكتاب في عشر مجلدات.*

*شرح مناسكه:* 

*1- مؤلفه الموفق.* 

*2- محمود بن محمد الفَوْمَني الرابغي ثم المكي (ت:872هـ).* 

*وضع حواشٍ على المقنع:* 

*1- الشمس ابن مفلح (ت:763هـ).*

*2- جمال الدين أبو المحاسن يوسف بن محمد المرداوي (ت:769هـ).*

*3- ابن النقيب البرهان إبراهيم بن إسماعيل المقدسي (ت:803هـ).*

*4- سليمان بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب (ت:1233هـ) طبعت مع المقنع في ثلاث مجلدات. وهي حاشية نفيسة مفيدة.* 

*صحح المقنع:* 

*1- محمد بن عبد القادر الجعفري النابلسي (ت:797هـ) في " تصحيح الخلاف المطلق ".* 

*2- الشمس أحمد النابلسي (ت:805هـ).*

*3- العز أحمد بن نصر الله (ت:876هـ).*

*4- العلاء المرداوي (ت:885هـ) في كتابيه " الإنصاف " ط، و" التنقيح " ط. ( تقدم الكلام عليهما ).* 

*5- مجير الدين أبو اليمن عبد الرحمن بن محمد العليمي (ت:928هـ) في " تصحيح الخلاف المطلق في المقنع ".* 

*وضع زوائدا على المقنع:* 

*ابن عبيدان البعلي (ت:734هـ) في " زوائد الكافي والمحرر على المقنع " مطبوع في مجلدين. قال في مقدمته: فإنه لما يسر الله تعالى جمع زوائد الكافي ... وزوائد المحرر ... على المقنع ... أحببت أن أجمع بينهما، لتكثر الفائدة في ذلك، ويسهل تناولهما على طالبهما، ولا أتعرض في هذه لمسألة ذكرها في المقنع، وفيها وجه أو رواية لم يذكرها، وإنما الغرض المسائل التي لم تذكر فيه بالكلية، اللهم إلا أن تكون إحدى الروايتين أو أحد الوجهين، يتفرع عليه شيء من المسائل، فإني أذكر ذلك، وأسوقها على أبواب الكافي وترتيبه، لكونها أكثر وأسهل عبارة، وغالب زوائد المحرر داخل فيها. اهـ.*

*اختصر المقنع:* 

*1- الشمس محمد بن أبي الفتح البعلي (ت:709هـ) صاحب المطلع.*

*2- الحجاوي (ت:968هـ) في " زاد المستقنع " ط. ( تقدم الكلام عليه ).*

*نظم المقنع:* 

*محمد بن عبد القوي المقدسي (ت:699هـ) في " عِقد الفرائد وكنز الفوائد " ط، وهو منظومة دالية نظم بها المؤلف كتاب المقنع، وضم إليه زوائد المحرر على المقنع، فقال في بيان ذلك:*
*وسقت زيادات المحرر جلها ... وما قد حوى من كل قيد مجود**وذكر جملة من زوائد الكافي والمغني، وأشار إلى ذلك بقوله:*
*وشيئا من الكافي الكفيل ببغيتي ... وشيئا من المغني المحيط بمقصدي**وهذا النظم من الكتب التي أثنى عليها صاحب الإنصاف، بالتحرير والتحقيق والتصحيح للمذهب، فإن من شرطه تقديم الراجح في المذهب، فإنه قال:**ومهما تأتي الابتدا براجح ... فإني به عند الحكاية أبتدي**واختصر هذا النظم: عبد العزيز بن حمد بن ناصر بن معمَّر (ت:1244هـ) في " المنتقى من عقد الفرائد " مطبوع في مجلد.*

*جمع بين المقنع والتنقيح:* 

*1- شهاب الدين أحمد بن عبد الله العسكري الصالحي (ت:910هـ) وصل فيه إلى الوصايا.* 

*2- شهاب الدين أبو الفضل أحمد بن محمد الشويكي (ت:939هـ) في " التوضيح في الجمع بين المقنع والتنقيح " حققه ناصر الميمان، ونال به درجة الدكتوراه بجامعة أم القرى، وطبع في ثلاث مجلدات. ووصف الشويكي كتابه هذا: بوضوح العبارة، وأنه ردَّ ما أسقطه المنقح من كلام الموفق، وذكر مواضع قدم فيها غير المذهب، ومواضع فرع فيها على ما يوهم أنه المذهب، وربما اعترض عليه في بعض مسائل فيها خلل في التصحيح، وربما زاد ونقص، وغيَّر وقدم وأخر. وقد أثنى الشيخ ابن سعدي (ت:1376هـ) على هذا الكتاب بقوله: تأملت التوضيح للشويكي، فوجدته أنفع وأحسن من المنتهى. اهـ. وذكر بعض المترجمين كابن حميد في السحب الوابلة: أن الشويكي أكمل شرح شيخه العسكري. لكن محقق كتاب التوضيح رد ذلك، وقال: إن كتاب الشويكي تأليف مستقل لا علاقة له بكتاب العسكري، واستدل لذلك: بأن فقهاء الحنابلة ينقلون عن كتاب الشويكي وعن كتاب العسكري في مقام واحد، فدل ذلك على أنهم وقفوا على كتابين مستقلين، فممن نقل عنهما في موضع واحد: الحجاوي في حواشي التنقيح، والبهوتي في كشاف القناع.* 

*3- تقي الدين محمد بن أحمد الفتوحي (ت:972هـ) في " منتهى الإرادات في الجمع بين المقنع والتنقيح وزيادات " ط. ( تقدم الكلام عليه ).*

*خرج أحاديث المقنع:* 

*- الجمال أبو المحاسن يوسف بن عبد الهادي (ت:909هـ) في " الصوت المسمع في تخريج أحاديث المقنع ". [ ولعل المراد: أنه ذكر الأدلة من السنة على مسائل المقنع وخرجها، لأنه من المعلوم أن كتاب المقنع لا يذكر الدليل مطلقا ].*

*- وأما كتاب " المطلع في الأحكام على أبواب المقنع " لابن عبيدان (ت:734هـ) فهو على شاكلة كتب أحاديث الأحكام، لكنه جرى في ترتيب الكتب والأبواب على نمط المقنع. قال ابن مانع (ت:1385هـ): وهو كتاب جليل في الحديث. اهـ. ومثله:*

*- " كفاية المستقنع لأدلة المقنع " لجمال الدين أبي المحاسن يوسف بن محمد المرداوي (ت:769هـ) طبع في مجلدين، جرى في ترتيب كتبه وأبوابه على نمط المقنع. وذكر محقق الكتاب أنه يسمى أيضا بـ " الانتصار في الحديث على أبواب المقنع " فهما اسمان لكتاب واحد. اختصره: عبد الرحمن بن حمدان العَنبتَاوي ثم الدمشقي (ت:784هـ) في " الإحكام في الحلال والحرام ".*

*شرح غريب المقنع:* 

*شمس الدين محمد بن أبي الفتح (ت:709هـ) في " المطلع على أبواب المقنع " مطبوع في مجلد. قال ابن بدران في المدخل ص223: وقد انتدب لشرح لغات المقنع، العلامة اللغوي محمد بن أبي الفتح البعلي، فألف في هذا النوع كتابه المطلع على أبواب المقنع، فأجاد في مباحث اللغة، ونقل في كتابه فوائد منها، دلت على رسوخ قدمه في اللغة والأدب، وكثيرا ما يذكر فيه مقالا لشيخه الإمام محمد بن مالك المشهور، ورتب كتابه على أبواب المقنع، ثم ذيله بتراجم ما ذكر في المقنع من الأعلام، فجاء كتابه في غاية الجودة. اهـ. ولمحمد بشير الأدلبي " معجم ألفاظ الفقه الحنبلي " وهو عبارة عن فهرس لألفاظ لمطلع مرتبة على حروف المعجم، وقد طبع مع المطلع. اختصر المطلع: عبد الرحيم بن عبد الله الزريراني البغدادي (ت:741هـ).*

*والحمد لله رب العالمين.*

----------


## أبي أويس حسام

الله يجزيك الخيرات ويسبغ عليك الرحمات
قرأته ثم نسخته كاملا

----------

